#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-23
<DarkEra> bbl
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif  knufff
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Knuff terug :D
<Rachelle> :)
 * Rachelle ploft moe neer
 * MrChrisDruif goes to #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-knuff ;-)
<Rachelle> hihi serieus?
<MrChrisDruif> Lange dag Rachelle ?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, niet serieus
<Rachelle> van 9 t/m 4 met de groep aan het project gewerkt
<MrChrisDruif> Maar schot niet zo erg op heb ik het vermoeden?
<Rachelle> vooral bugs plat geslagen
 * Rachelle haat bugs
<MrChrisDruif> Met een vliegenmepper? :P
<RawChid> BugSquashing FTW
<Rachelle> ik grapte tegen iemand op skype : met al die spellen wat ik moet maken had ik net zo goed gamedesign kunnen doen :p
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<Rachelle> school + 2 projecten van werk
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik moet helaas weer gaan. Mag weer werken
<Rachelle> :(  doei doei
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha! :D
<StefandeVries> heehoi
<Rachelle> hoi
<exalt> hoohei
<erkan^> leoquant, !
<erkan^> :-D
<leoquant> erkan^, hallo
<erkan^> Goedemiddag (-:
<leoquant> goedemiddag en een aai voor zippo
<erkan^> hij is erg blij, leoquant
<erkan^> (-:
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
<erkan^> ik ganu uitlaten laters
<leoquant> hoi Rachelle
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-24
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<leoquant> hallo
<RawChid> 1 goede morgen
<leoquant> 2 goede morgens
<DooitzedeJong> Allo
<leoquant> toedels
<leoquant> hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat?
<leoquant> uitstekend!
<leoquant> hoe is het u?
<leoquant> met
<MrChrisDruif> Best goed, kort nachtje weer
<MrChrisDruif> Maar scriptje wat ik omgebouwd had van een andere werkt ook
<leoquant> je had een baan toch?
<MrChrisDruif> Eigenlijk script gekopieert en .pidgin door .xchat2 vervangen, dus niet zo raar dat het werkt O:-)
<leoquant> ok
<MrChrisDruif> Bijbaantje ja, magazijn medewerker in het hoofdmagazijn van de Etam Groep (Miss Etam, Promiss en ERS)
<leoquant> waar heb je voor gesudeerd eigenlijk? of studeer je nog?
<leoquant> t
<MrChrisDruif> Ben nog aan het studeren, maar ben afgestudeerd voor Servicemanager Personenwagen
<MrChrisDruif> Makkelijk gezegd werkplaatschef
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik ga waarschijnlijk na dit blok "gewoon" werken
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien in een computerwinkeltje computers en onderdelen daarvan verkopen of anders misschien wel ondernemen...O_O
<RawChid> Ronnie, welke IDE gebruik je voor Python?
<MrChrisDruif> Geany?
<RawChid> Gebruik jij dat MrChrisDruif?
<MrChrisDruif> Een echte programmeur heeft genoeg aan een tekst editor, zoals bijv. gedit ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Heeft ook python highlighting btw
<RawChid> Dat soort uitspraken deed ik vroeger ook
<RawChid> Nu prefereer ik toch echt een fatsoenlijke IDE
<RawChid> Scheelt echt zoveel tijd
<MrChrisDruif> Maar Geany start in ieder geval lekker snel op en is vziw een goede IDE
<MrChrisDruif> (Programmeer te weinig)
<RawChid> Ja, ik ben em nu aan het uitproberen
<MrChrisDruif> Lord Nooit, welkom
<lordnoid> danku MrChrisDruif!
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ping
<leoquant> nah etenstijd
<Ronnie> RawChid: combinatie van gedit (voor kleine projecten) en eclipse (voor grote projecten)
<StefandeVries> heej MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Orgeltje
<StefandeVries> hoe is t ermee?
<MrChrisDruif> Goed hoor, met jou?
<StefandeVries> goed
<StefandeVries> loop nu tegen verschillen in piano- en orgelspel wb articualtie
<StefandeVries> articulatie*
<MrChrisDruif> Vanavond weer orkest :D
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<StefandeVries> leuk :)
<StefandeVries> Linkerhand bij orgel is altijd legato. En bij piano niet.
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, gisteravond en zaterdag wezen boarden (snowboarden)...ging echt goed :D
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, natuurlijk niet
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ken...wat is het ookalweer? sonata's?....van Bach die heel goed zijn om je linkerhand te oefenen ;)
<StefandeVries> Natuurlijk niet, inderdaad, niet leuk als je klassieke stukken moet oefenen
<StefandeVries> Sonata's, étude
<StefandeVries> Lack eheft ook goede geschreven
<MrChrisDruif> Zoiets inderdaad...
<MrChrisDruif> Hoorde ik van de dirigent van het koor dat opgeheven is
<StefandeVries> De linkerhand is voldoende ontwikkeld(mag het, na 5 jaar?), maar links staccato en rechts legat(issim)o spelen is nu lastig
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me ook...
<MrChrisDruif> Ik kan amper piano spelen...:(
<Rachelle> hoi commandoline
<commandoline> hoi Rachelle & anderen
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha commandoline
<commandoline> hoi MrChrisDruif
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: jij speelt een ander mooi instrument :)
<MrChrisDruif> Dat weet ik, misschien ga ik ooit nog eens de moeite nemen om te leren piano spelen ;)
<CasW> Ik ben even weg, pianospelen ;)
<StefandeVries> Of begin met orgel en leer piano er dan naast
<StefandeVries> CasW; have fun! :D
<MrChrisDruif> CasW; Veel plezier
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom eerst orgel?
<StefandeVries> Interactie en coördinatiever
<StefandeVries> En als je van bewegen houdt, kan je je sportschoolabonnement opzeggen met een orgel :P
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb trouwens wel een plek waar ik orgel kan oefenen ;) Kerk van m'n ouders is m'n vader kerkrentmeester...en anders weet ik zowiezo nog wel 2 tot 3 sleuteldragers te vinden ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...en piano :P
<MrChrisDruif> Zelfde plek :P
<StefandeVries> Pijporgel dan, neem ik aan?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, dat niet...maar klinkt best goed voor een elektrische
<StefandeVries> weet je toevallig wat voor orgel het is?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, sorry
<StefandeVries> maakt niet uit
<MrChrisDruif> Kan het heel misschien wel een keer opzoeken
<StefandeVries> Zolang de pedalenrij maar centraal zit
<StefandeVries> Dat zou fijn zijn :)
<MrChrisDruif> Pedalenrij?
<MrChrisDruif> Orgel-n00b, remember? ;)
<StefandeVries> Voetmanualen, toonpedalen
<StefandeVries> iig niet de grote zwelpedalen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zal wel een keer foto's maken ;-)
<StefandeVries> dank je :)
<MrChrisDruif> Help af en toe herinneren dat ik foto's moet maken
<StefandeVries> Wanneer ga je naar je ouders, dan herinner ik je eraan op het juiste moment
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ga NU naar orkest ;)
<StefandeVries> dan wens ik je NU veel plezier ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks :D
<CasW> /back
<CasW>  /back
<StefandeVries> wb
<StefandeVries> succes gehad?
<CasW> Jazeker
<StefandeVries> Ik begin binnenkort aan de soundtrack van de Pirates of the Caribbean
<CasW> Ah, al naar Pirates of the Caribbean 4 geweest?
<StefandeVries> nope
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DshfffItK0k  vanaf 1:06
<StefandeVries> alleen...orgel of piano?
<CasW> Ik heb ooit een vereenvoudigde versie op piano gespeeld :D
<StefandeVries> mja, daar ben ik niet zo van :P
<CasW> Klinkt leuk zo
<StefandeVries> op piano is-ie wel makkelijker dan op orgel, dus ik weet niet wat ik doe
<StefandeVries> Leuk..en zwaar
<CasW> Ook een leuk dinopak
<StefandeVries> De staart schijnt te helpen bij het bewaren van evenwicht
<DarkEra> Welcome to ubuntu-music :)
<CasW> Anders valt 'ie om?
<DarkEra> hoi allemaal :)
<CasW> Hoi DarkEra
<StefandeVries> CasW: nee, dat niet
<StefandeVries> soms wordt het wel een beetje wankel als je je voeten moet kruizen
<StefandeVries> heej DarkEra
<DarkEra> Hey StefandeVries :)
<CasW> Zal ik ook orgel gaan leren? (a)
<CasW> :p
<StefandeVries> Zeker. Koop wel een goed oefenorgel
<StefandeVries> DarkEra: stoort het?
<DarkEra> nee hoor, helemaal niet. Het was leuk bedoeld van mijn kant.... hence smiley ;)
<StefandeVries> oké :)
<leoquant> hee StefandeVries mailtje nog gehad?
<StefandeVries> ja, leoquant
<leoquant> vreselijk voorbeeld ik geef het toe...
<StefandeVries> maakt niet uit
<leoquant> misschien red ik het zelf wel
<leoquant> zal wel veel tijd kosten...
<StefandeVries> valt mee
 * StefandeVries is pleite
<StefandeVries> baaibaai
<CasW> Doei!
<CasW> :p
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-25
<leoquant> commandoline_, ping
<commandoline_> leoquant: pong
<RawChid> Hey commandoline_
<RawChid> Was de laatste Python-cursus al geweest?
<leoquant> (ja)
<RawChid> Haha, "fluisterde leoquant"
<leoquant> indeed ツ
<RawChid> Ik vroeg me af of je het nog had gehad over het meewerken aan een project
<commandoline_> RawChid: ja
<commandoline_> ik heb OT, JFL en die woordenlijst app genoemd.
<commandoline_> hannie was wel geïnteresseerd geloof ik, verder heb ik nog niemand gehoord.
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Ik ben nu ook met Python bezig.
<commandoline_> hoewel, DooitzeCompaq doet wel mee aan die woordjeslijst app.
<RawChid> Werk nu aan Translation Tools
<RawChid> Zal hannie dat ff vertellen, gezien ze ook vertaler is ;)
<RawChid> Daar is ook nog wel wat te doen
<leoquant> RawChid, congrats trouwens
<RawChid> Waarmee?
<leoquant> met je "formele" benoeming binnen het serverteam
<RawChid> Ow, hehe, nahja, eerst maar ff afwachten wat er gaat gebeuren
<leoquant> wat zetten we allemaal achter je naam op het forum? ツ
<DooitzeCompaq> haha
<RawChid> Helemaal niets aub
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> mooi team trouwens
<commandoline_> RawChid: goed idee :)
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, had je nog vragen omtrent het nieuwsteam, en ga je daar uberhaupt in zitten?
<DooitzeCompaq> wacht even moet even opnieuw opstarten
<leoquant> kern is eigenlijk dat jullie de volgende raadsvergadering een plan presenteren of in ieder geval een opzet. dus welke media jullie gebruiken enzo, onder de vlag van ubuntu-nl. dat is wat anders dan onder persoonlijke titel dingen publiceren. dat mag ook uiteraard, maar dan onder je/jullie eigen naam. dus zoals jullie nu via twitter communiceren is een goed voorbeeld.
<leoquant> zo dat staat er
<leoquant> hee hajour1
<leoquant> beetje bijgekomen?
<hajour1> weet iemand wanneer ik de meeste kans heb om hannie te spreken op IRC?
<hajour1> he leoquant
<hajour1> gaat
<hajour1> net weer 11 uur geslapen
<RawChid> Als ze hier is, is ze er wel vaak tegen het eind vd middag (4-5 uur)
<hajour1> ben bezig met orca vertaling
<RawChid> hajour1, maar je kunt haar altijd mailen als je wilt
<hajour1> wou wat overleggen en dat gaat makkelijker hier dan tig ,mails sturen
<leoquant> goed 11 uur
<leoquant> orca vertalen is top
<RawChid> Ja, ik vind IRC ook fijner voor overleg
<hajour1> want heb een probleem.orca heeft vaak problemen met lange woorden uitspreken namelijk
<leoquant> dat klopt
<hajour1> en dure woorden zijn leuk maar 1/ niet toegankelijk voor kinderen .2 /vaak lang en dus niet bruikbaar voor orca
<leoquant> heb je wat voorbeelden, of wil je dat juist met hannie overleggen
<leoquant> is beter ook , anders doe je dubbel werk
<hajour1> en nu heb ik verbeteringen aangebracht maar weet van ervaring van UndiFineD  dat die dan gewoon weer terug veranderd worden naar de onbruikbare dure woorden omdat vertaalteam liever eigenlijk gewoon perse de dure woorden wilt gebruiken voor vertalingen
<leoquant> dan is overleg met hannie en heel beste optie
<hajour1> en misschien stap ik nu op gevoelige tenen maar ik zeg gewoon wat ik heb opgemerkt of in hun woorden geconstateerd
<RawChid> Ja, het punt is vaak dat wij alleen vertalen. En niet zelf andere dingen bedenken.
<hajour1> maar de programmas voor bijvoorbeeld edubuntu word gebruikt op lagere scholen
<RawChid> hajour1, mijn tenen zijn niet zo gevoelig :P
<hajour1> denk jij dat een kind van 7 weet wat constateren betekend?
<hajour1> gelukkig maar dan
<hajour1> ik ben nu eenmaal direct van nature
<RawChid> Wat is de engelse zin dan?
<RawChid> Ik hoop dat ze in het Engels ook niet te moeilijke woorden gebruiken
<hajour1> zijn diverse waar ik veranderde zin heb onder gezet ik heb niks weg gehaald
<RawChid> En ja, bij vertalen moet je goed op de context (sorry, duur woord) letten. Als het voor kinderen is, moet het echt wel begrijpbaar zijn voor kinderen toch!
<hajour1> zou niet eens durven iets weg te halen
<leoquant> goed punt wat je hier neerzet hajour1
<leoquant> punt is orca is niet enkel voor kinderen
<hajour1> voor alle leef tijden nietwaar
<leoquant> maar zou ook voor kinderen leesbaar moeten zijn, dat wel
<leoquant> yep
<hajour1> dus moet het ook toegankelijk zijn voor kinderen
<RawChid> hajour1, als je wilt kan ik wel wat voorbeelden bekijken
<leoquant> yep ook
<RawChid> Voorbeelden van tekst waar jij nu mee zit
<hajour1> nog niet helemaal klaar ben ongeveer op 2 derde nu
<hajour1> kan het daarna als ik klaar ben naar jou sturen rawchid
<hajour1> of leoquant
<RawChid> Gewoon, 1 zin ofzo. Ik ga niet gelijk het hele project nakijken :P
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> hajour1, wat doe je nu precies? Vertalen via Launchpad?
<hajour1> zijn er veel niet 1
<leoquant> ik heb wel belang bij het hele project
<hajour1> nee heb document toegestuurd gekregen
<RawChid> Van Hannie?
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, ?
<leoquant> <leoquant> kern is eigenlijk dat jullie de volgende raadsvergadering een plan presenteren of in ieder geval een opzet. dus welke media jullie gebruiken enzo, onder de vlag van ubuntu-nl. dat is wat anders dan onder persoonlijke titel dingen publiceren. dat mag ook uiteraard, maar dan onder je/jullie eigen naam. dus zoals jullie nu via twitter communiceren is een goed voorbeeld.
<hajour1> ja voor uds was dat nog en had toen al gezegd dat het wel even zou duren voor ik eraan kon werken maar haf geen haast zei ze
<leoquant> ik ben even weg nu
<hajour1> van hannie ja
<RawChid> hajour1, oke, stuur maar naar hannie dan. Ik kan hier wel helpen en meedenken, maar wil me dan niet te veel mengen met wat jullie al hebben afgesproken ;)
<DooitzeCompaq> huh wat
<hajour1> moest er alleen naar kijken en eventuele verbeteringen aanbrengen
<DooitzeCompaq> moord brand ?
<hajour1> nog 1 vraag moet ik me naam bij elke zin zetten die ik eronder heb gezet?
<hajour1> om kenbaar te maken dat ik die zin heb neergezet bedoel ik
<hajour1> nee DooitzeCompaq  alleen eerste keer vertaalwerk
<hajour1> en wil het goed doen
 * hajour1 is erg kritisch naar zichzelf toe en houd van erg precies werken
<hajour1> ik denk dat je wel kan zeggen dat ik erg perfectionistisch ben
<hajour1> naar me eigen toe dan
<RawChid> Misschien wel makkelijk voor Hannie straks ja hajour1
<RawChid> Maar ik weet verder niet wat jullie hebben afgesproken enzo
<hajour1> moest het nakijken omdat ik ook met orca in werk te maken heb nou ja had
<DooitzeCompaq> hajour1, kunnen we niet een orca child edition maken
<DooitzeCompaq> ?
<DooitzeCompaq> met kinderlijke vertalingen?
<hajour1> mm DooitzeCompaq  grote mensen die blind worden hebben lang niet altijd een hoge opleiding gehad
<DooitzeCompaq> dat had ik niet gelezen hajour sorry
<hajour1> vooral 65 + niet.vroeger was onderwijs lang niet altijd toegankelijk voor mensen met geen of weinig geld
<hajour1> geeft niet
<hajour1> ik heb al mazzel gehad vroeger dat ik lom mavo kon doen.want dat bestaat nu niet meer .dat is weg bezuinigd
<hajour1> de rest van de woorden heb ik geleerd merendeel van tv wetenschappelijke programma s bekijken.zo vaak mogelijk naar de bibliotheek en daar boeken in bibliotheek zelf voor slechtziende lezen.
<hajour1> grote letters helpt enigzins bij dislectie
<hajour1> brb
<hajour1> ben er weer
<hajour1> ik vergat de naam erbij te zetten zie tekst hierboven DooitzeCompaq
<hajour1> wat betekend in vredesnaam Bilineair ??!!!!
<hajour1> staat bij orca tekst
<hajour1> en dan vinden ze het gek dat mensen moeite hebben om orca te installeren of te gebruiken
<RawChid> Nou, dat is iets wiskundigs
<hajour1> iets wiskundig om een scherm in te stellen
<RawChid> Lijkt me niet nodig om dat te moeten begrijpen
<RawChid> Oh zo
<RawChid> Wat is de zin dan?
<hajour1> wel als je daarmee een scherm moet instellen
<hajour1> this is an algorithm for magnifying pixels. on the screen.
<hajour1> en dat staat bij rijtje voor het scherm in te stellen
<hajour1>  ../src/orca/orca-advanced-magnification.ui.h:6
<hajour1> dat staat eronder
<RawChid> Oke
<hajour1> en als vertaling  Bilineair
<hajour1> verbeterde vergroting dus
<RawChid> Ik ben niet zo thuis in die termen en heb even geen tijd om ze nu uit te zoeken
<RawChid> Maar verbeterde vergroting is een simpelere vertaling van bilineair?
<RawChid> Klinkt wel duidelijker
<hajour1> nee bleek tweelijnig te moeten zijn
<hajour1> RawChid,
<hajour1> maar dat is nog steeds meer begrijpbaar dan bilineair
<hajour1> RawChid, atribuut naam is zelfs niet begrijpbaar voor zelfs mijn jongste 2 dochters en die zijn 10 en 11
<hajour1> ik  denk zelf aan onderwerp naam maar sta open voor andere suggesties
<RawChid> Als ik met je moet meedenken graag de hele zin hier plakken.
<hajour1> is geen zin
<hajour1> heb wel omschrijving
<RawChid> Ook goed. Zonder context wordt het lastig voor mij :)
<RawChid> Gewoon kopieren/plakken als dat kan
<hajour1> Translators: Attribute here refers to text attributes such . as bold, underline, family-name, etc.
<hajour1> weet ik.ik weet wel hoe ik kan copieren en plakken hoor
<RawChid> Oke, en de het woord dat je moet vertalen is "attribute" ?
<hajour1> Attribute Name column (NAME).
<hajour1> wat ik er net heb ingezet zin hierboven ^
<RawChid> Ik snap het
<RawChid> Wat denk je van kenmerk of eigenschap?
<hajour1> laatste vind ik het best
<hajour1> dank je
<RawChid> Want vetgedrukt is een eigenschap van tekst
<RawChid> yw
<hajour1> test het uit bij me kids want ook ik heb soms de neiging te dure woorden te gebruiken
<hajour1> naam eigenschap misschien RawChid ?
<RawChid> Hmmm, ik weet eigenlijk niet genoeg
<RawChid> Kun je dat document anders even opsturen?
<hajour1> zucht en ik ben nog niet eens op de helft en ik  ben al meer dan 3 uur bezig
<RawChid> Ach, anders laat je het even rusten en bespreek je met hannie wat je tot nu toe hebt
<hajour1> dat is alles wat er bijstaat RawChid  wat ik gecopieerd had
<hajour1> ja ...
<RawChid> Oke
<hajour1> moet alles ook steeds merendeel  checken op spelling
<hajour1> elke keer
<DooitzeCompaq> leoquant, wat was jouw plan precies met het nieuwsteam?
<DooitzeCompaq> want dat heb ik een beetje gemist
<leoquant> hoi DooitzeCompaq
<leoquant> hajour1, ping
<leoquant> zo. laters.
<hajour1> ?
<hajour1> leoquant, wat is er ?
<hajour1> a pm heb al wat erin gezet. :)
<hajour1> he hannie
<hannie> hajour1, goedemiddag
<hajour1> ik ben de hele dag al met dat orca bestand bezig voor jou
<hajour1> vanaf 9:00 vanochtend
<hannie> aha, vind je het te doen?
<hajour1> tja zaten nogal wat fouten in en heb ook nog een opmerking erover waar ik tegen aanloop contineu
<hannie> kijk, daarom hebben we jou "ingehuurd" ;)
<hajour1> kijk als woorden te lang zijn komt het nogal eens voor dat orca ze niet kan uitspreken
<hajour1> en bij heel veel woorden zat er dit tussen _
<hajour1> wat orca uitspreekt in e ngels bijv als underscore
<hajour1> dan krijg je dit als uitspraak
<hannie> die _ (underscore) is bedoeld als letter voor sneltoets
<hajour1> kleurunderscorezettingen
<hajour1> als die blauw is wel
<hannie> dus eigenlijk moeten alle _ 's verwijderd worden
<hajour1> maar als die niet blauw is niet
<hajour1> al zoveel mogelijk gedaan
<hannie> een _ is toch nooit blauw
<hajour1> bij koppeling voor sneltoets wel
<hajour1> in een document zie je dat
<hajour1> en we hebben helaas maar 26 letters in het alfabet niet meer
<hajour1> ik heb zoveel mogelijk woorden vereenvoudigd ook.omdat orca ook op lagere scholen door kinderen word gebruikt
<hannie> Het is misschien het gemakkelijkst om alle underscores te verwijderen
<hajour1> ja denk ik ook
<hannie> kan je een beetje omgaan met poedit of lokalize?
<hajour1> laat hun maar kiezen welke letters ze willen koppelen aan een toets lijkt mij
<hajour1> geen idee wat je bedoelt
<hannie> hajour1, ik ben je heel dankbaar voor dit werk
<hannie> In welk programma bekijk jij het orca.po bestand van mij?
<hajour1> sorry maar dit is ook eerste keer dat ik dit doe en ik heb gewoon geprobeert te denken ook in gedachten gang van een 6 a 7 jarig kind
<UndiFineD> gedit :)
<hannie> UndiFineD, is poedit of lokalize niet prettiger
<hajour1> ik heb trouwens een verzoek om ook in edubuntu zo mogelijk simpele woorden te gebruiken
<hajour1> edubuntu word in nederland al op basis scholen gebruikt zie je
<hannie> hajour1, orca vertalen wij. Dan hebben wij niet de vrijheid om tekst te wijzigen
<hajour1> en had dit verzoek gekregen van hun niet te moeilijke woorden gebruiken graag
<hannie> We moeten dan bij de makers van Orca zijn om dat te doen.
<hajour1> wel om het in goed nederlands te zetten en juist bij orca is ook het verzoek gekomen simpel houden
<hajour1> gebruikers ervaren het als te moeilijk om in te stellen
<hannie> vertalen moet altijd in goed Nederlands
<hannie> nogmaals, dan moet de bron gewijzigd/vereenvoudigd worden
<hajour1> ja en als het toch veranderd moet worden in goed nederlands dan kan dat ook meteen gedaan worden in goed nederlands bruikbaar voor iedereen
<hajour1> sorry maar ik heb nog de mazzel gehad om lom mavo te doen maar 2 jaar nadat ik erop zat is die mogelijkheid weg bezuinigd
<hannie> hajour1, maak je even niet druk om "moeilijke" tekst.
<hannie> Het gaat allereerst om eventuele fouten.
<hajour1> veel mensen met bijv.  dyslectici zijn nooit verder gekomen dan lbo niveau
<hannie> Die opmerking over underscore is heel belangrijk
<hajour1> mooi draag ik toch nog iets bij :P
<hannie> nou en of
<hajour1> maar goed ik ben bijna klaar iedergeval en daarna stuur ik het op. mag ik bij twijfel gevallen met woorden waarvan ik denk dat ze mogelijk te lang zijn om door orca uitgesproken kunnen worden een alternatief eronder zetten als tweede mogelijkheid?
<hajour1> hannie^
<hannie> Het is wel wat lastig als je en gedit werkt. Ik zal kijken of het problemen geeft
<hannie> *in
<hajour1> welk bestand is makkelijker dan voor jou?misschien is het mogelijk om alles over te zetten voor je?
<hajour1> -?
<hajour1> hannie
<hannie> Ik gebruik lokalize. Misschien kan undi je er bij helpen?
<hannie> Sorry dat ik af en toe wat laat reageer (ben aan het vertalen)
<hajour1> kan zijn dat ik later op de avond verder ga want ik moet me kinderen ook nog wat aandacht geven heb ik de hele dag al niet gedaan
<hajour1> hannie
<hannie> ok, er is geen haast bij. En bij voorbaat dank.
<hajour1> want ik ben al bijna 8 en half uur on onderbroken bezig hier aan
<hajour1> hannie
<hannie> hajour1, dat is overdreven. Het is geen aangenomen werk.
<hajour1> bah ik vergeet steeds de naam in de zin te zetten
<hajour1> dat ben ik nu eenmaal als ik eenmaal bezig ben ga ik door
<hajour1> hannie
<hannie> ok, maar nu is het dus tijd voor het gezin
<hajour1> even pauze denk ik vanavond ga ik wel verder
<hajour1> oke :)
<hannie> tot horens
<hajour1> hehe klinkt grappig tot horens
<hajour1> tot volgende keer
<hajour1> vraagje moet ik bij modificatie toetsen denken aan sneltoetsen?
<hajour1> blij dat ik orca niet hoef in te stellen zeg tenminste met de woorden die er nu worden gebruikt :S
<commandoline> hajour1: ik dacht dat dat Ctrl, Shift etc. zijn, maar dat weet ik niet zeker
<hajour1> ??? en dat is nog bedoeld ook voor slechtzienden en mensen met dislectie ect ook :S ???!!!
 * hajour1 snapt nu heel goed de klachten van de gebruikers dat ze het niet zelf kunnen instellen
<hajour1> o nu heb ik niet commandoline kunnen bedanken evengoed voor het antwoord :(
<hajour1> was nog aan het typen
<hannie> hajour1, nogmaals: als de tekst vereenvoudigd moet worden, moeten we de auteurs aanspreken
<hannie> Orca Modifier key(s) staat er in het Engels
<hannie> Eigenlijk is samensteltoets een betere vertaling
<hannie> Ik zal het hier wijzigen
<hajour1> en weg is ze al
<hajour1> laat ik nou de auteur kennen\
<hajour1> - de \
<hajour1> is er iemand nog hier van vertaalteam ?
<hajour1> RawChid, zit jij in vertaal team?
<hajour1> als ik toestemming krijg van de maker/eigenaar ook van orca mag ik er dan meer simpelere woorden neerzetten met dezelfde betekenis  in het orca bestand ?
<hajour1> ik ken hem namelijk
<hajour1> simpele
<RawChid> Ja, daar zit ik in.
<RawChid> Maar mn eten is nu net klaar. laterz
<hajour1> maar goed dat ik alles driedubbel check bij vertalen soms 5 keer
<hajour1> eetsmakelijk
<hajour1> en bedankt voor het antwoord RawChid  ik ga ook zo eten
<casandera> wat betekend double12 wat houd dat in?\
<StefandeVries> double12 is een nickname van iemand binnen Ubuntu NL
<casandera>   a ok
<casandera> stond bij die vacature van leoquant
<StefandeVries> ah :)
<casandera> wist niet dat het een nicknaam was
<StefandeVries> heej Rachelle
<casandera> oeps vergeten nick naam te veranderen sorry
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries en hajour1
<hajour1> hai Rachelle :)
 * hajour1 is beetje gaar van 9 en half uur vertaalwerk van orca bestand
 * hajour1 gaapt
<StefandeVries> Negen en een half uur?
<hajour1> ja
<hajour1> 9:00 begonnen en 18:30 gestopt daarna gegeten
<hajour1> heb voor me pc middageten gegeten ondertussen doorgewerkt
<RawChid> Lekker gezond
<hajour1> maar ben nu op ongeveer 70 % nu
<StefandeVries> Dan hoef je nog maar 3 uur ongeveer
<hajour1> mm denk eerder dat het komt dat ik dat werk niet gewend ben want met speechcontrol kwam het wel eens voor dat ik 32 uur doorwerkte
<hajour1> iets langer kan het ook zijn geweest heb daarna niet meer op de tijd gelet hoor
<hajour1> ja waarschijnlijk nog zo n 3 uur ja
<StefandeVries> blijf volhouden :)
<hajour1> lezen maakt erg moe ben bijna alles alweer vergeten van wat ik gemaakt heb :S\
<StefandeVries> raar
<hajour1> onthoud bijna geen dingen die ik lees alleen wat ik hoor
<StefandeVries> maar goed..het is nu wel vertaald :)
<hajour1> vorm van dislectie
<RawChid> Als ik 9 uur aan 1 stuk door werk weet ik ook niet meer wat ik 8 uur geleden heb gedaan
<hajour1> ja klopt op ze minst 3 keer gecheckt elk woord
<hajour1> weet laatste al niet eens meer
<RawChid> Daarom af en toe met mn hoofd weg van het scherm, niet nadenken. Maar op de achtergrond gaan mn hersenen wel dingen verwerken
<RawChid> Goede idee-en krijg ik vaak onder de douche :P
<hajour1> met iq test kwam ik niet verder als 3 cijfers onthouden dat is van het korte termijn geheugen gedeelte
<hajour1> ik heb een hersenbeschadiging en dat is gedeeltelijk in kortetermijn geheugen gedeelte
<hajour1> lang of kort werken maakt niks uit onthoud het toch niet
<hajour1> over maand of 3 weet ik het wel weer
<hajour1> mijn hersens slaan korte termijn gedeelte gewoon over
<leoquant> johanvd ben jij een moment?
<leoquant> of zit je net met je werk?
<StefandeVries> hajour1: en daar is niks aan te doen?
<leoquant> ben=heb
<hajour1> maar omdat alles naar lange termijn gedeelte meteen gaat onthoud ik op lange termijn zelfs de stomste details
<hajour1> nee ben ermee geboren StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> lijkt me vervelend
<RawChid> Ahzo hajour1, dan houdt het op ja
<hajour1> ik ben al blij dat een ander deel van me hersens een groot gedeelte van motorische gedeelte hebben over genomen
<hajour1> veel fisiotherapie gehad en spraak lessen ook
<hajour1> 8 jaar lang
 * hajour1 heeft daardoor hekel aan naar dokter gaan gekregen
<StefandeVries> Spraaklessen?
<hajour1> ja spieren he
<StefandeVries> Ah ja
<hajour1> motorische gedeelte stuurt je spieren aan
<StefandeVries> ja, ik weet hoe het spreekgebeuren plaatsvindt(chronisch stotteraar)
<hajour1> kon meeigen naam niet uitspreken vroeger voor ik spraak lessen kreeg
<StefandeVries> zo
<StefandeVries> das heftig
<hajour1> ik had een hekel aan die spraaklessen
<hajour1> maar goed het heeft geholpen
<hajour1> tig keer proberen en dan nog niet kunnen werkt niet echt motiverend
<StefandeVries> ik ben ook gestopt met therapie
<StefandeVries> na 10 jaar nog geen effect -> exit
<hajour1> ik kende iemand die ook stotterde maar als hij boos werd kon hij het wel.werkt dat ook zo bij jou?
<hajour1> niet lelijk bedoelt he
<StefandeVries> nee
<StefandeVries> ik stotter alleen niet als ik zing
<StefandeVries> verder altijd
<hajour1> dan is zingen een leuke bezigheid voor je lijkt mij
<hajour1> tenminste als je het leuk vind natuurlijk
<StefandeVries> En mede de reden waarom ik al 8 jaar zangles heb :)
<hajour1> ik zing ook heel erg graag
<StefandeVries> ik begeleid mezelf graag op de pinao
<hajour1> beter als ik alleen ben trouwens.als er andere bijzijn ben ik altijd bang om fouten te maken
<StefandeVries> Waarom? :)
<StefandeVries> Muziek is van jou
<StefandeVries> En van fouten leer je
<hajour1> word ik onzeker en dan gaat daardoor juist sneller fout
<hajour1> gaat het bedoel ik
<hajour1> ik denk dat ik te perfectionistisch ben en kritisch naar mezelf
<StefandeVries> dat kan
<StefandeVries> dat weet ik niet :)
<hajour1> als iemand iets mooi vind wat ik heb gemaakt zie ik altijd net dat ene foutje en dan flap ik er ook uit .ja maar er zit wel een fout in daar en daar
<StefandeVries> fouten durven toegeven is ook goed
<StefandeVries> alleen jezelf afkraken niet
<hajour1> ik ben niet snel tevreden als het mezelf betreft
<hajour1> ik ben anders naar me kinderen toe
<hajour1> ik denk dat het ook komt omdat ik altijd om iets te leren 300 keer vaker iets moest doen dan andere om iets te leren
<hajour1> mensen hebben meestal dat geduld niet
<StefandeVries> Klopt helaas
<hajour1> en dan krijg je heel vaak te horen van jeetje kan je het nu nog niet of beter je best doen hoor
<StefandeVries> Dat zijn zelf ook niet al te intelligente mensen
<hajour1> en na tig keer uitleggen hoe dat komt ben je dat ook wel een beetje moe
<hajour1> mensen zijn gewoon onwetend
<StefandeVries> en ignorant
<hajour1> en meeste mensen weten niet wat dispraxie betekent
<StefandeVries> Ik wist het ook niet, tot vijf minuten geleden :)
<hajour1> omdat ze in accessibility team zeiden dat het niet erg was voelde ik me vrij om te zijn wie ik was en hoe ik was.maar ook daar ben ik teleurgesteld
<hajour1> ze zouden er rekening meehouden zeiden ze :(
<StefandeVries> toch niet, kennelijk
<leoquant> de anglo-amerikaanse cultuur is anders
<hajour1> is geen excuus
<leoquant> fouten hebben en/of toevoegen was als zwak gezien
<leoquant> is mijn ervaring
<hajour1> ik heb uitgelegd heel vaak wat het inhield en waar ik tegen aanliep
<leoquant> toegeven van fouten is helemaal not done...
<leoquant> het is een cultuur van scoren/scoren
<hajour1> als je zegd dat je er rekening mee zal houden en indien nodig zal helpen en dan als het erop aan komt niet doet ben je in mijn ogen een leugenaar
<hajour1> fouten oke maar na fouten maaken niet toegeven dat er fouten zijn gemaakt en mij voor leugenaar uitmaken kan ik niet makkelijk vergeven
<leoquant> maar ik zal hnet volstrekt verkeerd zien
<DooitzeCompaq> leoquant kan je even aanschuiven bij http://typewith.me/FXaMF3UaYa
<leoquant> uiteraard DooitzeCompaq
<hajour1> als dat hun cultuur is dan klopt hun ubuntu rules niet
<hajour1> klopt=kloppen
<hajour1> sorry dat ik zo kritisch ben maar dat ben ik nu eenmaal
<hajour1> bij mij zijn beloftes beloftes
<StefandeVries> misschien hecht je te veel waarde aan beloftes
<hajour1> ze hebben tig keer hun belofte herhaald omdat ik het niet zo 1 2 3 wilde geloven
<hajour1> ik maak niet heel snel beloftes maar als ik ze maak doe ik het ook soms duurt het even maar ik doe het
<hajour1> ik stuur de blog ook nog op naar pendulum omdat ik dat beloofd had ook al ben ik bij accessibility weg beloofd is beloofd
<hajour1> waar zijn we als je niet eens meer kan vertrouwen op een belofte.dan moeten ze het niet beloven
<hajour1> ik zeg mijn kinderen ook altijd kijk uit wat je beloofd want beloofd is beloofd en moet je ook doen
<StefandeVries> als het dan ook maar gedaan wordt idd
<hajour1> en er zijn 2 dingen waar ik echt heel boos en verdrietig van word en dat is liegen en mij voor leugenaar uit maken
<hajour1> en na zoveelste leugen naar mij toe was ik niet meer in staat om mij over het feit heen te zetten dat ze mij voor leugenaar hebben uitgemaakt
<StefandeVries> Ze hebben je eigenlijk belasterd
<hajour1> ja
<hajour1> zullen we over ander onderwerp beginnen voor ik me weer rot ga voelen?
<StefandeVries> ik hou je niet tegen :)
<leoquant> hajour1, even stoom afblazen is  ok
<hajour1> welke soorten muziek vind jij het leukst om te spelen op de piano of te zingen?
<leoquant> je bent erg druk geweest met je project
<StefandeVries> Pop, klassiek
<StefandeVries> semi-opera bij zang
<leoquant> jazz!
<StefandeVries> en bij zang eveneens pop
<hajour1> vele maanden en heel veel uren ja maar ben het nu toch  kwijt en ik kan er niks aan veranderen door hun
<StefandeVries> Jazz niet zo..dat meer om naar te luisteren
<leoquant> wereld muziek
<leoquant> joods
<leoquant> iers
<hajour1> ik kan jazz spelen op klarinet als het zomer is dan kan ik me handen enigzins gebruiken en als me klarinet is gerepareerd
<StefandeVries> met een ierse oma kan ik dat alleen onderstrepen
<StefandeVries> irish Dance heb ik 7 jaar gedaan met veel plezier
<leoquant> north sea jazzzz...heerlijk
<hajour1> ragtime muziek is ook mooi
<leoquant> vorig jaar was die jonge dame er,..hoe heet ze ook weer
<StefandeVries> ragtime..Scott Jopline met The Entertainer :)
<leoquant> yeah...
<leoquant> summertime: when the living is easy.....
<leoquant> heerlijk
<hajour1> ik kan klassiek ,jazz,pop ,rock,western spelen op me klarinet
<hajour1> en ragtime ook
<hajour1> ik weet niet welk genre le miserable ondervalt maar dat kan ik wel zingen
<leoquant> o ja kaki king
<StefandeVries> musical, klassiek
<StefandeVries> geen opera iig
<leoquant> opera....:/
<hajour1> jazz en pop en rock en western kan ik ook zingen
<StefandeVries> ik kan alles zingen
<StefandeVries> op opera na
<hajour1> en bleus kan ik ook zingen en spelen
<StefandeVries> maar dat boeit me verder niet...opera
<leoquant> mwanzo zang.....
<hajour1> opera is moeilijk
<leoquant> zie je StefandeVries
<leoquant> mwanzo zit muziek in
<hajour1> mwanzo band oprichten
<leoquant> yeah
<leoquant> jij klari
<leoquant> StefandeVries, keyboards
<leoquant> ik zing uiteraard
<leoquant> lol
<hajour1> zingen liever klarinet kan ik alleen maar bepaalde tijd van het jaar
<StefandeVries> keyboards....ik neem de vleugel wel mee in m'n rugzak LOL
<hajour1> of gecombineerd
<leoquant> wie weet
<StefandeVries> het orgel gaat niet lukken
<leoquant> doen we een mwanzo dagje
<hajour1> ik kan alleen leichte cavalerie gedeeltelijk spelen en don't cry for me argentina en little ciquita van die musical
<hajour1> op piano ^
<leoquant> niet gek
<hajour1> ben nog piano aan het leren maar speelt niet goed meer ik heb geen geld om de piano te laten stemmen
<leoquant> ja ik weet het :/ duur duur
<hajour1> ben het mezelf aan het leren piano spelen
<hajour1> kost 60 euro piano stemmen
<StefandeVries> mja, voor geld maakt onze familie veel geld vrij..
<leoquant> lol
<hajour1> en reparatie klarinet ongeveer 25 euro
<hajour1> hehe StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> voor muziek *
<leoquant> ja:)
<hajour1> dus tot ik geld heb voor bovenstaande dingen heb ik alleen me stem voorlopig
<leoquant> yep
<StefandeVries> het persoonlijkste instrument
<StefandeVries> ook een van de kwetsbaarste
<hajour1> ja
<leoquant> mooie woorden!
<leoquant> zeker
<hajour1> is een powerfull voice een positief of een negatief commentaar?
<StefandeVries> powerful: krachtig
<StefandeVries> goed dus :)
<leoquant> +
<leoquant> jahoor
<hajour1> o ik moet heel even een mail sturen nu.met 5 minuten weer terug
<hajour1> en ok wist niet echt hoe ik hun commentaar moest opvatten bij uds namelijk
<leoquant> ik ga naar buiten
<hajour1> misschien tot later leoquant
<StefandeVries> tot zo/ziens beiden ;)
<hajour1> :) tot zo StefandeVries :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 31 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshops: voorlopig geen.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende team meeting: Dindag 31 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshops: voorlopig geen.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende team meeting: Dinsdag 31 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshops: voorlopig geen.
<leoquant> exalt omdat je nauwlijks op het forum jomt:
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/vacature-webteam-medewerker/
<leoquant> j=k
<leoquant> (dan weet jij er ook van)
<leoquant> tot morgen!
<hajour1> ben er weer
<hajour1> sorry duurde iets langer dan 5 minuten.ben niet zo heel goed met mail
<hajour1> even herstarten om iets uit te proberen brb
<hajour1> vraagje wat kan je doen als iemand die je niet wilt spreken je contineu blijft pm en ?
<hajour1> en lastig vallen?
<StefandeVries> daar ben ik weer
<hajour1> hi StefandeVries
<hajour1> heb een probleem
<hajour1> iemand blijft me pm en sinds ie weet dat ik nog steeds help het team te leiden en het zijn geen vriendelijke pm s
<StefandeVries> gaat dit om IRC, pb's op een forum, of..?
<hajour1> irc pm s
<StefandeVries> /ignore <nickname>
<hajour1> maar UndiFineD  zegt dat je iemand niet op ignore mag zetten\
<StefandeVries> waarom zou dat niet mogen?
<hajour1> weet ik niet
<StefandeVries> Kan je hem dat eens vragen?
<hajour1> moet de nickname tussen haakjes dan?
<StefandeVries> nee, je vervangt <nickname> in het geheel door zijn/haar nickname
<hajour1> omdat het in code of conduct staat zegt UndiFineD
<StefandeVries> En mensen die die Code of Cenduct herhaaldelijk overschrijden, zou je dus niet mogen blokkeren
<StefandeVries> Sorry, maar je persoonlijke belangen gaan hier voor, vind ik
<hajour1> het is een teamlid die zelf is vertrokken vorige week uit het team en hij dacht dat ik er nu helemaal niks meer mee temaken had en nu wilde hij weer het team in en ik vroeg wat hij in de channel van speechcontrol deed want hij had toch zelf resigned?
<StefandeVries> Als hij je lastigvalt, verdient hij een /ignore
<lordnoid> staat volgens mij helemaal niet in de CoC
<hajour1> welke moet ik gebruiken hiervoor?
<hajour1> Gebruik: IGNORE <masker> <soorten..> <opties..>
<hajour1>      masker - host masker om te negeren, bijv.: *!*@*.aol.com
<hajour1>      soorten - soorten gegevens om te negeren, een of meer van:
<hajour1>              PRIV, CHAN, NOTI, CTCP, DCC, INVI, ALL
<hajour1>      opties - NOSAVE, QUIET
<hajour1> ik heb nog nooit iemand op ignore hoeven zetten is eerste keer
<StefandeVries> uhm, ik doe het altijd via het menu van XChat, dus dat weet ik zo niet :(
<hajour1> ik heb ook xchat
<lordnoid> soorten en opties zijn denk ik optioneel
<lordnoid> en bij masker zou ik *!*@ en dan de hostname van de ander
<lordnoid> kun je ergens zien :P ik weet niet waar in xchat
<StefandeVries> die persoon heeft een wikipedia-cloak, helaas
<lordnoid> wikipedia?
<StefandeVries> jup
<lordnoid> wat is het verschil tussen een cloak en een wikipedia-cloak?
<commandoline> lordnoid: een cloak uitgegeven door het wikipediaproject.
<commandoline> net zoals je een ubuntu cloak kan hebben als je ubuntu member bent
<Cees> DarkEra, ik las je forum bericht over http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/WerkomgevingKiezen
<DarkEra> Hoi Cees :)
<DarkEra> dat kan kloppen
<Cees> bevat nu 11.04 schermafbeeldingen
<DarkEra> ik klik net op de link.... Super! :)
<DarkEra> Thanks
<StefandeVries> ik ga
<StefandeVries> tot later, iedereen
<RawChid> Nice Cees
<DarkEra> wat een verandering ineens van de 8.04 versie naar de huidige versies
<hajour1> nou hopen dat het werkt nu
<hajour1> heb alleen nog ubuntu-nl channels over
<hajour1> en klein beetje speechcontrol maar dat eigenlijk alleen nog met mail als de channels zijn over gedragen :(
<hajour1> mail naar nieuwe teamleader
<hajour1> als het niet werkt zie ik mij genoodzaakt geheel van irc channnels weg te blijven
<hajour1> channels
<hajour1> sorry MrChrisDruif  maar ik laat me niet bedreigen ok
<hajour1> en ik bedoel niet dat MrChrisDruif  dat doet voor duidelijkheid
<MrChrisDruif> Snap ik
<hajour1> dus de persoon is gebanned van speechcontrol en staat op ignore
<MrChrisDruif> Voor diegene die dit later lezen, dit gaat over iets in #speechcontrol
<hajour1> ik noem dan ook geen namen
<hajour1> want ondanks alles zou dat niet eerlijk zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, maar volgens mij wordt dit kanaal ook gelogd, kunnen mensen rare ideeën krijgen. Vandaar dat ik even erbij zeg waar het om ging en niet om wie
<hajour1> ok dank je
<hajour1> je weet hoe erg ik hang naar eerlijkheid dus
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<hajour1> is ook laatste woord wat ik erover gesproken heb als het aan mij ligt
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vind het goed :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-26
 * DarkEra riekt onraad
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, ik liet een scheetje
<DarkEra> LOL
<DarkEra> ik doelde eigenlijk ergens anders op :D
<hajour1> :) MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, zei je onraad...ik las ondaad als in vieze lucht :P
<DarkEra> MrChrisDruif, laat me niet zo lachen, dadelijk zijn de kids en vrouw weer wakker.... LOL :)
<DarkEra> erkan voelde zich door de lucht schijnbaar niet echt op z'n gemak.....
<hajour1> lol
<MrChrisDruif> me maag is beetje aant borrelen enzo....had waarschijnlijk geen kapsalon moeten eten
<hajour1> hehe
<DarkEra> XD
<DarkEra> Told you so... There's something in the air
<DarkEra> Eten... geen slecht idee
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Was gewoon avondeten hoor...maar als je hard gewerkt hebt niet super verstandig...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, moet echt maar eens naar bed gaan
<hajour1> ok MrChrisDruif  welterusten
<MrChrisDruif> Dankjewel hajour1
<DarkEra> MrChrisDruif, slaapze
<MrChrisDruif> Dank DarkEra
<DarkEra> :)
<hajour1> welterusten all
 * UndiFineD nick hajour1
<UndiFineD> hi leoquant
<UndiFineD> het werk bij webteam dat heb ik nog nooit gedaan volgens mij.en dat betekend dat ik dat nog moet leren dan
<UndiFineD> 1als ik het wil doen en goed gekeurd zal worden.is er dan lang genoeg begeluiding voor mij om het te leren
<UndiFineD> begeleiding
<UndiFineD> dat ik niet als bij vorige team zomaar in het diepe gegooid ga worden
<UndiFineD> daarbij moet ik wel zeggen dat ik langer de tijd nodig heb om iets te leren
<UndiFineD> dat zijn mijn vragen erover
<UndiFineD> pff ik ben hajour he
<leoquant> ok
<UndiFineD> ik zie net dat ik nick verandere verkeerd heb gedaan
<UndiFineD> maar ik moet zo weg want ik heb zo laatste gedeelte van de test van wsw
<leoquant> volg gewoon de weg via het forum, dwz "solliciteer" via het emailadres
<leoquant> uiteraard word je wegwijs gemaakt
<leoquant> de functie is niet arbeidsintensief
<UndiFineD> maar ik dacht ik drop de vragen alvast  kan erover het antwoord nagedaht worden
<UndiFineD> nagedacht
<leoquant> (prikbord/ubuntero van de maand)
<UndiFineD> sorry voor  spelfouten nog niet zolang geleden medicijnen ingenomen dus werkt nog niet helemaal voledig
<leoquant> de titel webteam kan je afschrikken= niet nodig
<leoquant> het is een service functie
<leoquant> geen beheer(s) functie
<UndiFineD> ok
<UndiFineD> beheersfunctie had ik ook niet gedaan
<leoquant> ik zal je niet begeleiden
<leoquant> eerder double12 of swat
<leoquant> janc misschien
<UndiFineD> durf niet meer werk als dat t e doen na mijn laatste ervaring
<UndiFineD> beheer en leid functies bedoel ik daarmee he
<leoquant> nogmaals het is niet arbeidsintensief
<leoquant> en de positie is dat ten dienste staat van anderen
<leoquant> je
<UndiFineD> ok veel werk maakt me niet uit.gister ook 9 en half uur gewerkt aan de vertaling van orca dus
<leoquant> solliciteer gewoon, dat is de route:)
<UndiFineD> en ik heb luke al gemaild voor toestemming voor simpele woorden die het zelfde betekenen in de nederlandse vertaling
<leoquant> ok
<UndiFineD> ok leoquant
<leoquant> deal
<leoquant> dan wacht ik andere sollicitaties af
<UndiFineD> eerst laatste test nu
<leoquant> deze week
<UndiFineD> ik ben zenuwachtig hier  hangt vanaf of ik mag gaan werken in aangepast werk
<UndiFineD> ok leoquant :)
<leoquant> ik ga ff door met een schema
<UndiFineD> 5 minuten nog en dan moet ik weg
<leoquant> tot straks
<UndiFineD> ok leoquant  tot straks
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<leoquant> hoi RawChid odg bestanden kunnen niet op de wiki?
<RawChid> Euh, ik zag net dat je er 1 had toegevoegd
<RawChid> Die heb ik bekeken, dus het is gelukt ;)
<leoquant> volgens mij heb ik alles verwijderd......omdat ik een foutmelding kreeg
<leoquant> vanmiddag kijk er nog eens naar
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> En aub geen spaties in paginanamen
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha ka po'e apau
<CasW> Aloha MrChris!
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het CasW ?
<CasW> Joah, wel aardig, ik hoop na vandaag wat minder druk
<CasW> (Morgen moet ik een werkstuk inleveren)
<CasW> En met jou?
<MrChrisDruif> Best goed, last van me nek, maar me banksaldo zal me er erg blij om zijn...(ook nog wat sneetjes enzo)....nu ff wat eten voor werken zometeen
<StefandeVries> hallo
<DooitzeCompaq> hallo
<DooitzeCompaq> leoquant, ping
<StefandeVries> weinig pong
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, pong, ja ik reageer niet meer direct op pings dankzij StefandeVries
<DooitzeCompaq> oke
<leoquant> hoi
<DooitzeCompaq> omdat die alleen maar onzin verteld?
<leoquant> nee die pingt en weet dan niet meer etc. etc.
<Rachelle> wb
<leoquant> hoi Rachelle
<DooitzeCompaq> http://typewith.me/FXaMF3UaYa
<DooitzeCompaq> dat is ons plan
<leoquant> StefandeVries, vertelt zelden onzin
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> dan gaan jullie fat dus presenteren?
<leoquant> d
<leoquant> zet het op de agenda van de raad via de wiki
<DooitzeCompaq> hij is nog niet helemaal af
<DooitzeCompaq> maar wel bijna
<StefandeVries> en bedankt
<DooitzeCompaq> Grapje
<leoquant> en zorg ervoor dat je het als team presenteert.
<leoquant> goed werk DooitzeCompaq wat mij betreft
<DooitzeCompaq> Daarom, ik heb heimen nog niet benadert
<leoquant> die moet toch ook benaderd?
<leoquant>  als teamlid?
<leoquant> of snap ik iets niet
<leoquant> als het persoonlijk is==>pm graag
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, ik typ daar nu wat bij ok?
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik denk dat je me niet begrijpt
<DooitzeCompaq> we hebben GEEN team
<DooitzeCompaq> het is enkel een aantal personen die twitteren
<DarkEra> The microblogging team
<StefandeVries> heej DarkEra
<DarkEra> Hey StefandeVries
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, hoi StefandeVries hoi DarkEra  hoi
<DooitzeCompaq> hoi allemaal
<DarkEra> goede avond leoquant
<leoquant> wij vinden dat twitter er ook bij hoort wanneer je twitter in naam van ubuntu-nl duh
<leoquant> goede avond DarkEra
<StefandeVries> hallo MrChrisDruif
<leoquant> ff kijken of StefandeVries nog kan lachen kietelt StefandeVries  nu....
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries
<leoquant> dag MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Is er iets StefandeVries ?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha leoquant
<StefandeVries> niet voor zover ik wer :p
<leoquant> ja MrChrisDruif
<StefandeVries> weet*
<StefandeVries> Ik heb alleen last van typtyfus
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik boos op me
<leoquant> :(
<StefandeVries> Hoezo?
<StefandeVries> leoquant: boos? dan weet je meer over mij dan ikzelf :P
<leoquant> o gelukkig...:)
<DooitzeCompaq> Hij is helderziend :P
<DarkEra> is hij dat?
<DarkEra> Waar heb ik dan vandaag last van?
<MrChrisDruif> Je hand DarkEra ;)
<DarkEra> MrChrisDruif, wrong
<StefandeVries> Griep/buikgriep
 * MrChrisDruif smashes DarkEra's hand
<MrChrisDruif> En nu? O:-)
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, correct, was ook makkelijk te vinden :P
<StefandeVries> Damn :P
<DarkEra> MrChrisDruif, kietelt iets maar voor de rest......
<DarkEra> XD
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<leoquant> wie heeft buikgriep?
<leoquant> bah:)
<leoquant> in duitsland heerst het ook
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant; DarkEra
<leoquant> 10 doden
<leoquant> DarkEra, sterkte
<DarkEra> thanks leoquant
<StefandeVries> bemoedigend, het aantal doden noemen :p
<leoquant> nee sorry daar heerst een ecoli besmetting
<leoquant> afaik
<StefandeVries> klopt ja
<leoquant> dus die lui moeten vlot alle aldi's en lidle's doorspitten
<leoquant> ofzo en de haard/bron localiseren
 * DarkEra is niet bang, komt wat komt.... C'est la vie
<StefandeVries> Eens gaan we toch dood..
<DarkEra> yup
<leoquant> ik heb een groot ontzag voor de dood
<StefandeVries> ik niet
<leoquant> (omdat ie mij een keer heel stevig in de oogjes heeft gekeken)
<leoquant> bang niet echt nee
<leoquant> herman finkers heeft er een mooi nummer over geschreven
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant; welke bedoel je?
<leoquant> t De dag dat ik begraven word: respect graag voor de dood. Geen zangers met hun laatste hit, geen champagne met een toast. De dag dat ik begraven word, wordt op het sterven niet geproost. Geen rouwclown of rode mist
<leoquant> zo zie ik het ook
<StefandeVries> Kennen jullie Freek de Jonge?
<leoquant> nu je mij nooit meer ziet. Kramp in je lijf, overal pijn, want je weet dat je nooit meer blij kunt zijn. Met je beide wangen nat, je ogen rood. En als je dat niet doet, dan ga ik mooi niet dood.
<leoquant> zo mooi....
<leoquant> ja StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPHyPehqXHQ&feature=related  Freek de Jonge - Er is leven na de dood
<StefandeVries> Parental supervision advised
<leoquant> ja dat ken ik StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Komisch nummer
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant; Hoe heet het nummer?
<StefandeVries> staat erachter ;)
<StefandeVries> Er is leven na de dood
<leoquant> http://www.moolyrics.com/herman-finkers/dood-lyrics.html MrChrisDruif is deel van zijn caberet
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; Die van Finkers ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Die van jou ken ik wel hoor :P
<leoquant> nadat kanker bij hem was geconstateerd
<leoquant> hij zegt daar ook in die show, dat hij niets van logica snapt, maar wel van het geloof, en de logica van het geloof
<leoquant> "god is 1, maar bestaat toch uit drie delen..."
<leoquant> zo ontroerend en comisch
<MrChrisDruif> Best mooi nummer leoquant :)
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Mijn favoriet blijft Toveren van Herman v. Veen
<leoquant> och zoveel mooie liedjes
<leoquant> precious van depeche mode is prachtig
<StefandeVries> Er zijn heel veel mooie liedjes, maar weinig liedjes die me diep van binnen raken.
<leoquant> Precious and fragile things
<leoquant> Need special handling
<leoquant> My God what have we done to You?
<leoquant> We always try to share
<leoquant> The tenderest of care
<leoquant> Now look what we have put You through..
<leoquant> Angels with silver wings
<leoquant> Shouldn't know suffering
<leoquant> I wish I could take the pain for You
<leoquant> moet meteen aan iemand denken dan..
<StefandeVries> Jezus Christus
<leoquant> en veel anderen
<leoquant> nou nou....serieus allemaal
<StefandeVries> wb
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks...klote lag <_<"
<leoquant> brb
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-27
<hajour1> hi iemand hier al aanwezig?
<hajour1> ik was vanochtend op de school van me oudste dochter
<hajour1> en ik moest wachten in het leerlaren gedeelte
<hajour1> en heb toen een leraar gesproken
<hajour1> hij had wel interesse ik heb hem mijn emailadres gegeven en ubuntu-nl-mwanzo link
<hajour1> dus binnenkort zal er wel iemand komen die zegt dat hij manuela popping of hajour heeft gesprokenect
<hajour1> hij wil eerst meer opzoeken op internet over ubuntu enzo maar ik denk dat hij wel zal komen hier
<hannie> Dag allemaal
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<hannie> Wie kent er FUSE (filesystem in Userspace)
<StefandeVries> Alleen qua naam en concept
<hannie> Ik weet nog niet goed hoe ik "userspace" moet vertalen
<hannie> gebruikersruimte bekt niet
<StefandeVries> gebruikers...
<StefandeVries> ja
<StefandeVries> das een goede
<hannie> Ik zie op mijn pc dat fuse server is geïnstalleerd (automatisch)
<StefandeVries> Klopt inderdaad
<hannie> Maar wat doe ik ermee?
<Ronnie> hmm, kom net dit tegen op loco.ubuntu.com "Verhelp de fout below."
<StefandeVries> Een bestnadssyteem dat over een netwerk gedeeld kan worden, een netwerkpartitie
<StefandeVries> Woeps :P
<leoquant> is dat onderdeel van gvfs?
<hannie> leoquant, ja
<hannie> http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
<leoquant> userspace is zo'n typische techno term
<leoquant> het is niet enkel Engels
<StefandeVries> gebruikersomgeving, gebruikersdimensie..
<hannie> niet vertale dus.
<hannie> *n
<StefandeVries> ik zou geen goede vertaling weten
<leoquant> even denken
<hannie> De zin is: Mount user-space filesystems
<leoquant> in feite wat er een restrictive area mee bedoeld
<hannie> userspace bestandssystemen aankoppelen
<leoquant> wat=wordt
<hannie> leoquant, ja ik wilde het zelf uitproberen om te zien wat het is
<leoquant> vertalen is moeilijk hannie
<hannie> enof ;)
<hannie> hoofdpijn krijg je er soms van
<leoquant> JanC, jij misschien een helder idee
<StefandeVries> Quote: user space is the memory area where all user mode applications work and this memory can be swapped out when necessary.
<hannie> een soort virtuele bestandsopslagruimte
<StefandeVries> het deel van het geheugen dat voor de gebruiker is (en niet van de kernel)
<StefandeVries> ja
<StefandeVries> kan je daar wat mee, wellicht?
<hannie> StefandeVries, het stemt tot nadenken
<hannie> Bedankt voor de suggesties
<StefandeVries> iets als geheugenbestandsysteem
 * StefandeVries gooit met wat woorden
<hannie> Ik ben bang dat dat iets te vrij is
<leoquant>  automounting file system   implemented in user-space
<StefandeVries> Daarom ben ik nooit vertaler geworden :P
<hannie> Het is toch wel een uitdaging, hoor.
<StefandeVries> M'n tweetaligheid is hier juist een nadeel
<hannie> Engels - Nederlands?
<StefandeVries> voor sommige Engelse woorden ken ik geen Nederlands synoniem en omgekeerd
<StefandeVries> Ja
<hannie> StefandeVries, dan raadpleeg ik jou als ik iets niet weet in het Engels
<StefandeVries> Dat mag altijd :)
<hannie> bvd
<StefandeVries> nop ;)
<leoquant> bestandsysteem beperkt in user-space
<StefandeVries> dus niet-toegankelijk voor de kernel
<leoquant> klopt
<hannie> Mag userspace-bestandssystemen (FUSE) aankoppelen
<StefandeVries> Kernelontoegankelijk bestandsysteem :P
<leoquant> niet kernel toegankelijk bestan etc
<hannie> Het gaat hier om wat je allemaal als Administrator mag op de pc
<leoquant> we komen er wel
<leoquant> ongeveer
<hannie> ik houd van ideeën, goed of minder goed. (kijk maar naar Dash draadje) :)
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> twee mooie suggesties zou ik zeggen
<leoquant> wel zeer vrij ingevuld hoor
<StefandeVries> Soms kan je ook alleen de gevoelswaarde benaderen in plaats van een woord echt te vertalen.
<hannie> oef, dat is een filosofische opmerking
<leoquant> trouwens ik begrijp nu ook de frustratie van versch. ubuntu teams. het is moeilijk vrijwilligers te krijgen is gebleken
<hannie> Vertalen is moeilijk, en documentatie schrijven ook
<leoquant> de eenvoudige webteam vacature strandt in goede voornemens
<leoquant> maar geen aanmeldingen
<leoquant> (nog)
<hannie> zoeken jullie iemand om webpagina's te onderhouden?
<leoquant> ja vertalen is erg moeilijk
<leoquant> nee we zoeken iemand die het prikbord onderhoudt, ubuntero van de maand doet
<leoquant> geen dev werk
<hannie> meer administratief
<leoquant> de naam webteam is feitelijk bizar
<leoquant> die was er ooit wel overigens
<hannie> misschien iets voor Rachelle?
<Rachelle> wat voor mij?
<leoquant> misschien
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> linkje?
<hannie> Rachelle, het prikbord bijhouden
<Rachelle> ligt eraan wat het inhoud
<hannie> overleg eens met leoquant
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/vacature-webteam-medewerker/
<hannie> Ik ben nu aan het koppelen. Ik ga gauw aan het werk
<Rachelle> ik kijk er dalijk heen oke?  wou ff naar de winkel gaan
<leoquant> Rachelle, iemand, bijv. StefandeVries heeft een mooi stukje geschreven over mwanzo, jij leest dat en plaatst via "iets" op het bord
<Rachelle> als ik het maar niet op spellingsfouten en zo moet checken
<leoquant> ubuntero van de maand stukjes bijhouden plaatsen, en lawaai maken op het forum
<Rachelle> ik ben zo dyslectisch als de pest
<leoquant> via "iets"is een soort toegang tot
<Rachelle> snap ik.  Maar ik ben ff weg. Ff boodschappen halen
<Rachelle> tot zo
<leoquant> niemand mag dat, enkel het webteam....brrr
<leoquant> dafg
<leoquant> jhohj;o
<leoquant> kleine TIA
<StefandeVries> hmmm
<leoquant> wat hmm?
<StefandeVries> het orgel werkt niet mee
<leoquant> er zijn echt weinig bijdragers blijkt
<leoquant> hoe komt dat toch?
<StefandeVries> tijdtekort
<StefandeVries> andere (tijdrovende) hobby's
<leoquant> deze "job" schat ik op 20 min. per week
<leoquant> anders doe ik zelf wel
<leoquant> gezeur/gebedel is toch bizar? kost mij meer tijs dan de feitelijk functie
<leoquant> d
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Verdorie, ik krijg de DDK-7 niet meer aan :\
<StefandeVries> De voeding is stuk
<Rachelle> biw
<leoquant> zo Rachelle dat is vlot
<Rachelle> winkel is niet ver weg
<leoquant> vrijdagavond maaltijd
<leoquant> diepvries:)
<Rachelle> :P
<leoquant> captain iglo
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> komkommerslinks laten liggen he...
<leoquant> (ecoli)
<Rachelle> captain iglo is niks voor mij :p
<leoquant> dr. oetker dan maar?
<Rachelle> ik ben een vegetarier ;)
<leoquant> vegaburger met rijst en kaassaus/kerrie?
<Rachelle> soms :p
<leoquant> wat geheimzinnig allemaal...wat eet je?
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> o ja Rachelle doe je het webteam? heel misschien.......:)
<Rachelle> ik denk er ff over na oke?  Is vooral of ik er wel tijd voor heb de komende weken
<leoquant> oki
<Rachelle> school + huishouden + werk vreet achterlijk veel tijd
<Rachelle> en dan zijn mensen ook nog het zeuren wanneer mijn framework eens af is :p
<Rachelle> cq ik wordt gek :p
<leoquant> niet doen....
<Rachelle> stomme project vreet tijd
<Rachelle> hoi CasW
<CasW> Hoi Rachelle
 * Rachelle rent rond
<JanC> StefandeVries / leoquent: userspace file system = userspace-bestandssysteem (ik denk niet dat er een duidelijke vertaling van userspace bestaat)
<JanC> leoquant*
<JanC> hannie is weg blijkbaar...
<JanC> het gaat over bestandssystemen die als gewone programma's draaien i.p.v. als een kernel-driver/module (en de kernel praat met die programma's via de fuse module)
<JanC> vb. ntfs-3g en encfs zijn zo'n voorbeeld
 * Rachelle kijkt naar een ontwerp van haar :p
<Rachelle> grafsteen in een spel
<leoquant> JanC, jaaaa het is nauwelijks vertaalbaar. maar hannie is weg nu .
<JanC> leoquant: en vooral, de voorstellen tot vertaling waren technisch niet echt correct  ;)
<leoquant> lol nou het was in de richting toch...?
<JanC> ik herinner me niet meer alle voorstellen, maar ik zag dingen als geheugenbestandssysteem en zo
<JanC> dat was helemaal uit de richting  ;)
<leoquant> <leoquant> niet kernel toegankelijk bestandssysteem  etc
<leoquant> ツ
<JanC> het is wel door de kernel toegankelijk  ;)
<leoquant> eoquant> userspace is zo'n typische techno term
<leoquant> <leoquant> het is niet enkel Engels
<leoquant> o ja? dan heb ik nu wat bij geleerd ツ
<JanC> en de "space" in userspace slaat niet (enkel) op geheugenruimte en zo
<JanC> je zou het kunnen vertalen als "toepassingenzone" of zo, maar aangezien niemand dat gebruikt  ;)
<Rachelle> hoi FlipStonE
<leoquant> userspace heeft toch een restrictive betekenis ook lijkt mij
<leoquant> vooral binnen unix
<leoquant> misschien geintroduceerd in/binnen minix
<leoquant> mha ik ga dineren
<leoquant> tot later
<JanC> leoquant: userspace gaat over toegang tot geheugen, maar ook over toegang tot andere resources (en dus restricties ja)
<JanC> er zijn verschillende "ringen" waarbinnen programma's kunnen draaien, en in zekere zin gebruikt Minix dat systeem uitgebreider (de meeste drivers in Minix zitten in een laag tussen de kernel en userspace)
<UndiFineD> en die ricgen zitten ook in de processor ingebouwd he JanC
<UndiFineD> bleh *ringen
<JanC> er zit ondersteuning daarvoor in de CPU ja
<JanC> sinds de i386
<JanC> (voor x86)
<JanC> het hangt samen met ondersteuning voor virtuele geheugenadressen in feite, omdat dat essentieel is om het te implementeren...
<JanC> maar ook andere zaken i.v.m. interrupts etc.
<JanC> en dingen als de hardwarematige ondersteuning voor virtualisatie zijn daar in feite een uitbreiding op
<JanC> waarmee desktop-processors features krijgen die in de buurt komen van een mainframe eigenlijk...  ;)
<hajour1> so laatste mail gestuurd en ook op launchpad nu laatste team resigned van speechcontrol  channels overgedragen en verlaten :(
<hajour1> ik ga even wat anders doen want voel me niet bepaald fijn nu
<hajour1> dag allemaal
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vind het jammer dat je deze beslissing genomen heb, maar je moet doen wat je moet doen hajour1
<UndiFineD> MrChrisDruif, eerder een kwestie van geen keuze hebben denk ik
<MrChrisDruif> Mwa...
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow...
<MrChrisDruif> Zoals je kan zien is het nu wel gelukt met UBT Wiki FG agenda item toevoegen op de Fridge
<UndiFineD> :)
<hajour1> he MrChrisDruif  i van de stichters van unity founders samen met michaelh daniel0108 jackyalcine meeste van hun sii members maar ik zie geen abhijit erbij staan
<hajour1> bijna iedereen die me weg heeft proberen te werken
<hajour1> als ik daniel de teamleadership had gegeven had sii toch speechcontrol gehad via unity founders
<hajour1> bah net op launchpad ontdekt
<hajour1> gatver echt
<MrChrisDruif> Opunity en inderdaad wij waren de founders van Opunity
<MrChrisDruif> Jacky zit toch niet bij de founders?
<MrChrisDruif> Moet gaan
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha
 * Rachelle rent een paar rondjes
<Rachelle> hoi asfyxia
<asfyxia> Hoi Rachelle (ik zie je naam hier vaker opduiken, ik ken je nog niet, maar bij deze ;-))
<Rachelle> :)
 * Rachelle is een maffe, 23 jarige meid uit het mooie den bosch. helemaal linux fan en verzand soms in programmeer-geheimtaal
<asfyxia> Aha. Ik ben een wijkagent van het forum, kom hier ook wel eens, ben evenzeer linux-fan, en ik heb het niet helemaal met programmeren, al kan ik e.e.a wel ;-)
<Rachelle> tjah ik ben een autiste :P  Computers snap ik, mensen niet
<asfyxia> Ben trouwens uit Zuid-Limburg, dus ook van beneden de grote rivieren.  Btw, autisme heeft nogal wat variaties, voorzover ik het kan zien kan je aardig uit je woorden komen.
<erkan^> ken je Tongeren, asfyxia ?
<Rachelle> ik heb syndroom van asperger asfyxia.  cq hoogfunctionerend autisme
<Rachelle> ik kom oorspronkelijk uit z-limburg :p
<asfyxia> Er zijn wel meer Aspergers op het forum, daar kan je heel best mee functioneren in het leven ;-) En ja, erkan^, ik ken Tongeren, wel eens op de markt geweest. Van waar uit Limburg kom je, Rachelle?
<Rachelle> kirchroa
<asfyxia> Ah. Kirchroa, alles paletti? ;-)
<erkan^> ik ben daar geweest, op 5 mei 2011, echt erg mooi en is oudste plaats van België AlanBell (-:
<erkan^> asfyxia,
<Rachelle> asfyxia ik heb meer last van de mensen om me heen dan van de handicap zelf :p
<erkan^> hoezo, Rachelle /
<erkan^> ?
<asfyxia> Hmm, Rachelle, is dat niet hetzelfde? *hint*
<erkan^> ik ken aantal mesnen diegenen hebben ADD , erg vervelend )-:
<asfyxia> Mijn beste vriend heeft ADD, dat is iets anders dan ADHD, hoor
<Rachelle> erkan^ mensen die dubbelzinne zinnen gebruiken, drukte, etc
<erkan^> ik ken dat iemand heeft syndroom van usher, combinatie met autisme, is echt erg ingewikkeld met de communicatie, Rachelle
<asfyxia> Rachelle, daar kan je mee leren leven, het kan soms lastig overkomen, maar je kan leren om dingen te plaatsen die voor anderen automatisch gaan.
<Rachelle> zeker asfyxia tot een bepaalde hoogte.  Ik zal altijd minder kunnen op sociaal gebied dan mijn klasgenoten
<Rachelle> daar is mijn handicap te zwaar voor
<asfyxia> Dat kan ik niet inschatten Rachelle, maar ik heb meer mensen met Asperger meegemaakt, en er is een stukje compensatie mogelijk is mijn ervaring. Hou je daar eens aan vast, iedereen heeft wel wat ;-)
<Rachelle> asfyxia dat weet ik allang. Ik functioneer allang op mijn top
<Rachelle> wat je nu ziet is de max van wat ik kan
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hoi Rachelle
<asfyxia> Hoi Staefan ;-)
<StefandeVries> hallo asfyxia
 * Rachelle zucht ff
<JanC> ach, té sociaal zijn kan ook nadelig zijn  ;)
<asfyxia> Btw, Rachelle, ik heb nog niks raars ervaren van je, dus het zit wel ok denk ik. Anyway, je bent heel direct, persoonlijk, en eerlijk in deze, en dat waardeer ik van je. Dat is heel erg okay, en ik zal het in m'n achterhoofd houden. Hou je sterk, dat kan je, want at laat je hier zien. Ok ?
<asfyxia> +d ;-)
<StefandeVries> Ah, ik val middenin een bekentenis :)
<Rachelle> "_
<asfyxia> Mjah. even iets persoonlijks. Moet ook kunnen hier, lijkt me.
<Rachelle> asfyxia je merkt het vooral bij sarcasme en zo. Dat snap ik niet
<Rachelle> hier gaat het wel, maar als lichaamstaal ed nodig is (f2f-communicatie) gaat het finaal fout
<Rachelle> ik kan het ook niet volgen als in IRL gesprek mensen door elkaar praten
<JanC> er zijn wel meer mensen die dat niet kunnen
<Rachelle> ben ook heel erg rechtlijnig in mijn denken :p
<Rachelle> al heb ik op technisch gebied doorsnee gelijk :P
<asfyxia> Goed dat je het zegt Rachelle (wat met sarcasme spelen) , want dat doe  ik vaak . Ik zal er rekening mee houden. Rechtlijnig zijn kan soms ook z'n voordelen hebben ;-)
<Rachelle> Ik kan inderdaad veel compenseren door mijn hoge IQ en het gaat wel redelijk in bekende situaties
<Rachelle> echter in onbekende situaties..........
<asfyxia> Het is een grootschalige misvatting dat techniek haaks staat op creativiteit ;-), troost je dat ook veel regulier uitgeruste medemensen moeite hebben met onbekende situaties (LOL)
 * Rachelle is graag creatief bezig met code en komt met maffe oplossingen die ook nog werken
<asfyxia> Mooi toch? Welke taal of talen pas je toe?
<Rachelle> vooral webtalen maar soms ook wat in java of python
<asfyxia> Ik heb een tijdje getracht me python eigen te maken, maar op een gegeven moment vroeg ik me af wat ik nu daadwerkelijk ermee wou doen, en dat wist ik niet. Maar, ik kan wel wat met fortran.
<asfyxia> Ik denk dat het meer gaat om de structuur, de logica, dan of de laatste punten en komma's goed staan ;-)
<Rachelle> inderdaad :p
<JanC> je kan Python gebruiken om stukjes FORTRAN aan elkaat te koppelen  ;)
<JanC> elkaar
<Rachelle> maar ja zal vooral wel zijn dat mijn klasgenoten mij nooit kunnen volgen
<asfyxia> Waar ben je nu op schooul. Rachelle?
<asfyxia> -u
<Rachelle> avans in den bosch
<asfyxia> Ok, avans, maar wat studeer je daar?
<Rachelle> informatica
<asfyxia> Ik had het kunnen raden... Dat is een mooie studie, de wereld staat te springen om goede ICT-ers, dus dat is een goede keuze ;-)
<Rachelle> vind het er maar saai
<asfyxia> Btw, ik ben wel techneut, maar geen ICT'er ;-)
<asfyxia> Hmm, wat vind je er sai aan?
<asfyxia> +a
<Rachelle> gewoon niveau te laag :P
<Rachelle> wat we krijgen is veel werk, maar niet moeilijk
<asfyxia> Tsja, dan werk je blijkbaar onder je niveau. Maar niet getreurd, dan kan je makkelijk hogerop als je klaar bent, en wat je geleerd hebt is nooit weg.
<Rachelle> doe ik ook, maar mocht niet versnellen van de opleiding -_-'
<Rachelle> geen vrijstelling voor vakken waar mijn werkgever garant voor wil staan, toch stage moeten lopen, etc
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif knufff
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle :D knuff terug
 * MrChrisDruif zit nu op Fedora...erg wennen
<asfyxia> Misschien klinkt dat raar, maar mijn oudste zoon is 17, en ik leer nog zelf elke dag bij, dus je hebt nog vele jaen om alle kanten op te kunnen. Als je je maar op je gemak voelt bij wat je doet, dat is het belangrijkste, en dat kan soms net direct. Geduld, het komt wel. Btw, welkom MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij mis ik het verhaal hiervoor :)
<MrChrisDruif> En bedankt asfyxia
<asfyxia> +r, +i (is soms slordig) ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> asfyxia voor mijn opleiding ben ik niet bang, die haal ik wel
<asfyxia> De ene snapt het wel, de andere niet, LOL
<Rachelle> meer voor een baan vinden straks
<Rachelle> of beter gezegt aangenomen worden ergens met mijn handicaps -_-'
<asfyxia> Maak je niet teveel zorgen zorgen, Rachelle, als je goed bent in je vak kom je vanzelf ergens terecht.
<Rachelle> ook voor het salaris wat ik verdien met HBO informatics, specialisme software enginering?
<asfyxia> Ik heb meer mensen met deze ongewilde meegeving (dat klikt wat vriendelijker dan 'aandoening') goed zien terechtkomen, dus blijf positief ;-)
<Rachelle> asfyxia ik ben ook niet voor mijn eigen kunnen, maar voor discriminatie van werkgevers (heb ik al kennis mee gemaakt tijdens zoeken stage-plek)
<MrChrisDruif> ....dan maar Chrome installeren <_<"
<asfyxia> Niks van aantrekken, Rachelle. Veel werkgevers willen van alles. 'Zeer sociaal ingesteld, maar ook diepgaand technisch ingesteld, minstens 10 jaar productie-ervaring, en niet ouder als 25 jaar' is een sarcastische grap die we vroeger vaak maakten ;-) Maak je geen zorgen dat iedere werkgever jouw talenten herkent, want daar heb je ook regelrechte plorken tussen, degene die dat wel doet dient zich wel een keer aan.
<Rachelle> asfyxia voorbeeld uit de praktijk :  Beste papieren van het jaar en toch een half jaar na een plek het zoeken geweest
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad asfyxia, en wat je zegt is eigenlijk nog steeds zo; de onmogelijke kandidaat
<Rachelle> genoeg uitnodigingen gehad maar die haakten bijna allemaal af na het eerste gesprek
<Rachelle> heb naar buiten brabant moeten uitwijken voor stage :(
<asfyxia> Rachelle, simpelweg: niet opgeven. Je moet je niet anders voordoen dan dat je bent, want je bent zoals je bent. Ga niet in Sales, want dat kan je niet, je bent een aankomend programmeur. Mensen die vinden dat je tegelijkertijd een toffe sociale peer moet zijn, snappen het vak niet. Mag ik je een tip geven? Babbel eens met medeforumlid SeySayux, die is net zoals jij, en een goeie gozer. *Tip*
<Rachelle> thanks :)
<Rachelle> ik ben echt zo'n typje dat je ergens moet zetten met genoeg drinken en eten en met rust moet laten :P
<asfyxia> SeySayux is net zo, praat maar eens met hem. En, graag gedaan ;-)
<Rachelle> mijn huidige werkgever is een goede :) Helaas heeft ie veel te weinig werk voor me om het als gewone baan te kunnen gebruiken
<asfyxia> Ja joh, zo gaat dat soms. Jammer dat het zo loopt nu, maar dat heeft niks te maken met wat je kan.
<Rachelle> technisch ben ik inderdaad heel goed. Kan ook redelijk leiding geven (meewerkend voorman, dat niveau)
<Rachelle> maar mijn werkgever heeft dit ook heel goed door : laat mij niet met klanten praten
<MrChrisDruif> Kan hij niet een vaste werknemer ontslaan? (...JK of course)
<Rachelle> hihi ik heb vast contract hoor :P
<Rachelle> het is maar een klein bedrijfje met een paar websites
<MrChrisDruif> Idee: groeien?
<Rachelle> wellicht maar dat is aan hem he
<MrChrisDruif> Meer websites onder jullie beheer krijgen?
<Rachelle> ik verdien nu 10 per uur netto, dit is de max wat ie zich kan veroorloven
 * MrChrisDruif verdient 9~9,50 netto bij hoofdmagazijn van Miss Etam <_<"
<asfyxia> Je hebt blijkbaar nu een baas die je herkent en je dusdanig inzet dat je het maximale uit jezelf kunt halen, prijs je gelukkig ;-)
<Rachelle> uhu :)  Perfecte bijbaan
<Rachelle> daarom werk ik er ook al bijna 4 jaar
<Rachelle> ben nu semi-leiding gevende en sudo-rechten op verschillende servers
<asfyxia> Joh, je hebt jezelf toch opgewerkt. Dus je kan het e.e.a. , je bent misschien geen bedrijfsleider, maar het wordt herkend. Hou je nu eens vast aan hetgene wat je hebt gedaan.
<Rachelle> :)  Het lastigste wordt een goede werkgever vinden
<Rachelle> die ook nog *nix-minded is
 * Rachelle heeft nogal een hekel aan MS-spullen (A)
<asfyxia> Och, als je een server runt moet je vanzelf Unix/Linux-minded zijn. Anders is het de moeite niet waard, toch? ;-) MS op een server? Bespaar je de moeite ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle; Ow, wat fijn om dat te horen :)
<MrChrisDruif> asfyxia; +1
<Rachelle> volledig mee eens asfyxia
<Rachelle> mijn werk heeft bsd-servers
<Rachelle> downtime tot nu toe zijn altijd (onbedoelde) Ddos'  of hardware failure geweest
<MrChrisDruif> Wow, BSD servers zelfs :D
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> we hebben wel eens gehad dat na een spel reset zoveel spelers tegelijk kwamen dat de server eruit klapte :p
<Rachelle> onbedoelde Ddos
<Rachelle> 15.000 intensieve spelers tegelijk vond de server iets te veel van het goede :P  Eerst knalde de DB eruit en vlak erna de webserver
<Rachelle> 500 internal server error :p
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Rachelle> was wel grappig.  toen we die weer online brachten zette iemand al in het forum of ze de server gedost hadden dat ie eruit vloog
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Rachelle> iemand van de spelers die direct door had wat er gebeurd was :P
<Rachelle> site die steeds slechter en slechter reageert en er dan uit knalt. vlak na spel reset
<MrChrisDruif> Niemand hier verstand van yum ga ik vanuit? :P
<Rachelle> vroeger eens gebruik maar das lang geleden
<Rachelle> werkt niet veel anders dan apt
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle; Dus je hebt wel eens Fedora gedraait?
<Rachelle> jep
<Rachelle> en een tijdje suse
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, weet je nog welke?
<asfyxia> yum, dat is toch iets van open SUUS?
<Rachelle> ja asfyxia
<MrChrisDruif> Die gebruikt ook yum?
<Rachelle> ja
<MrChrisDruif> asfyxia; Fedora gebruikt het ook
<asfyxia> oHW, OKAY ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> En dus Red Hat denk ik ook
<asfyxia>  Red Hat = Fedora ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Niet helemaal ;)
<Rachelle> fedora is de speeltuin van red hat
<Rachelle> niet aan te raden als je stabiliteit wilt
<MrChrisDruif> Voor stabiliteit moet je naar Debian of BSD
<Rachelle> jep en de buntu's zijn de middeweg
<asfyxia> Jullie snappen het ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> *ubuntu zijn verder downstream dan Fedora
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha erkan^
<Rachelle> jep. ze zitten ergens tussen debian en fedora in
<MrChrisDruif> exalt*
<Rachelle> wel redelijk vernieuwend, maar niet bleeding edge
<exalt> MrChrisDruif,
<Rachelle> hoi exalt
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu is toch gewoon Debian Testing?
<Rachelle> jep
<MrChrisDruif> Wat ook wel een leuk concept is; Debian CUT :D
<asfyxia> Hi exalt^
<Rachelle> met wat eigen dingen erbij
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, inderdaad
<Rachelle> fedora is echt bleeding edge. Onder fedora heb ik het fenomeen kernel pannic leren kennen
<MrChrisDruif> Kernel pannic?
<asfyxia> Windows 7 is ook best wel cool (Disclaimer: dit is misplaatste humor, LOL)
<MrChrisDruif> asfyxia; Cool als in traag? Inderdaad :)
<Rachelle> jep MrChrisDruif
<Rachelle> krrrrrrrrrrr vastloper
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Valt volgens mij best mee tegenwoordig hoor...
<asfyxia> Ohw, kernil panic heb ik onder Kubuntu 10.10 ook ooit eens meegemaakt, LOL
<MrChrisDruif> Begin me al iets meer ontspannen te voelen
<Rachelle> soms gebeurd het.  Ach ja nadeel van bleeding edge he. kan het wel eens kapot gaan
<Rachelle> ik ook met ubuntu 10.10.  Connector van systeem disk was gaar :p
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, kan je ook overkomen als je meer downstream zit...en daar komt bij dat iemand het moet testen toch?
<Rachelle> jep. alleen hoe verder downstream hoe kleiner de kans (hardware failure erbuiten gelaten)
<Rachelle> echter ook : hoe ouder de software en hoe minder hardware support
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...
<MrChrisDruif> Ik hoorde iets over dat Debian 5 EINDELIJK uitgebracht was laatst?
<MrChrisDruif> Je moet er wat voor over hebben om een stabiel systeem te hebben :P
<MrChrisDruif> Wat nou, nieuwe features?
<Rachelle> :p
<lordnoid> we zijn al bij 6 hoor
<Rachelle> daarom vind ik debian ook niet echt geschikt als desktop distro
<asfyxia> Ik moet gaan onderhand, Voor iedereen: Pas goed op jezelf. Voor Rachelle in het bijzonder: geloof in jezelf. Een goede nacht, en morgen een nieuwe mooie mogelijkheid. Bye:-)
 * Rachelle knuffelt asfyxia 
<Rachelle> doei doei
<asfyxia> Bye ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...6 dan :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar voor server ideaal lijkt me Rachelle
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-28
<Rachelle> jep MrChrisDruif, maar niet voor de desktop
<MrChrisDruif> Testing wel denk ik Rachelle, is relatief stabiel...net als Ubuntu ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar Rachelle (en de rest) ik ga lekker "vroeg" naar bed voor een keer....Aloha! knuff
<Rachelle> knufff trusten
<MrChrisDruif> Dankje, jij ook :)
<Rachelle> ik ben ook weg. doei doei
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen
<leoquant> morgen
<StefandeVries> DE DDK-7 is in reparatie gegaan
<StefandeVries> Spanningspiek en de voeding stuk gegaan
<leoquant> jammer
<StefandeVries> Tsja, je doet er helaas niks aan. En we hebben nog een oefenorgel, dat scheelt.
<leoquant> nee, en ja dat is dan weer mooi
<StefandeVries> hoe gaat het met jou?
<leoquant> goed
<leoquant> hee CasW
<leoquant> morgen
<CasW> Hé leoquant, goedemorgen!
<StefandeVries> hé CasW
<CasW> Ha Stefan (en anderen)!
<Rachelle> hoi DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoe is het
<DarkEra> Goed en met jou?
 * DarkEra is bezig een opleiding uit te zoeken
<Rachelle> wel goed al wordt ik gaar van de hele tijd proggen
<DarkEra> aan het programeren?
<DarkEra> neem dan even pauze :)
<Rachelle> uhu practisch alleen maar
<Rachelle> 6 dagen per week
<DarkEra> 0_o
<Rachelle> school + werk
<DarkEra> voor de hobby of opleiding?
<DarkEra> ah ok
<DarkEra> ik zit erover te denken om een opleiding Pc-technicus te gaan doen
<StefandeVries> waarom wel en waarom niet?
<DarkEra> Waarom wel: Het spreekt me zeer aan in vergelijking tot de andere opleiding en ik ben het 3 jaar thuis zitten nu wel erg moe aan het worden.
<StefandeVries> Oké, en wat houdt je tot nu toe tegen?
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<DarkEra> niets houd mij tegen eigenlijk :)
<leoquant> thank you
<StefandeVries> inschrijven dan, DarkEra :)
<DarkEra> ik kan kiezen tussen 2 dagen in de week en dat twee jaar lang of een half jaar van maandag t/m vrijdag
<DarkEra> hey leoquant :)
<StefandeVries> ik zou dan, maar dat ben ik, de cursus van een halfjaar volgen
<DarkEra> voor zo'n 800 euro is het te doen
<StefandeVries> blijft de kennis beter hangen, ddenk ik
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, daar zit ik ook aan te denken :)
<DarkEra> http://opleidingen.syntra-limburg.be/coli.aspx?SECTORID=60&COLLIID=15807
<StefandeVries> leuke opleiding
<DarkEra> lijkt mij ook leuk om te doen
<StefandeVries> dat herinnert me eraan dat ik dat ook nog moet. 6 jaar lang. aan een universiteit :P
<StefandeVries> maar ik zie niet waarom je het niet zou doen
<Rachelle> wb leoquant
<DarkEra> Als ik de 2 jaar zou doen dan ben ik 40.... dat is me iets te
<DarkEra> dus vandaar het half jaar
<StefandeVries> maar..dan heb je de opleiding gedaan.
<StefandeVries> en dan wat?
<DarkEra> werk zoeken?
<StefandeVries> 38/39 jaar...
<DarkEra> daar mag geen onderscheid in gemaakt worden
<DarkEra> wij "ouderen" hebben evenzeer het recht om te werken
<Rachelle> mag niet, gebeurt toch
<StefandeVries> Een jonge werknemer kost minder e wordt sneller aangenomen, althans hier in Nederland
<Rachelle> StefandeVries je bedoeld een jonge, gezonde werknemer
<StefandeVries> DarkEra is naar mijn weten gezond, Rachelle
<DarkEra> hier in BE is die eregling net ietsie anders heb ik vernomen
<DarkEra> euh.... regeling
<StefandeVries> Als dat zo is, is dat mooi.
<StefandeVries> heb je al werkervaring op dat gebeid?
<DarkEra> dat leer je in die cursus
<StefandeVries> Ik bedoel: bij een werkgever?
<DarkEra> dat niet
<StefandeVries> Als dat niet zo is, zou je hier in nederland alsnog niet worden ingenomen
<DarkEra> tja, Nederland
<DarkEra> het zou eigenlijk niet zo moeten zijn.... schandalig imho
<StefandeVries> Logisch
<StefandeVries> Wat deed jij als werkgever als je de keus had?
<StefandeVries> Jonge werknemer of oude werknemer zonder ervaring?
<DarkEra> Gezocht: Vlotte medewerker, 18 jaar net van school en het liefst 60 jaar werkervaring
<StefandeVries> LOL
<DarkEra> zo stellen ze het wel
<StefandeVries> Misschien is dit wel een beetje overdreven
<StefandeVries> Maar het liefst de jonge, onervaren..die hoeven ze minder te betalen
<Rachelle> en daarom wordt ook zo'n troep opgeleverd bij bedrijven -_-'
<Rachelle> je hebt jonge en oudere werknemers nodig
<Rachelle> de oudere liefst met flinke ervaring
<DarkEra> Niet geschoten is altijd mis en je bent een ervaring rijker imho
<StefandeVries> Jonge werknemers kunnen ook goede producten leveren
<StefandeVries> Dat zeker, DarkEra
<DarkEra> de kids moeten ook een pa hebben die het goede voorbeeld geeft, ik kan niet thuis blijven zitten en zwaar werk is niet meer haalbaar voor me. Dus omscholing is de beste optie
<DarkEra> Ik wil vooruit
<StefandeVries> Dan zou ik de cursus gaan volgen. Een baan vinden komt sowieso later pas.
<DarkEra> Dat is zeker :)
<leoquant> <DarkEra> Gezocht: Vlotte medewerker, 18 jaar net van school en het liefst 60 jaar werkervaring lol
<leoquant> ik ben stil pc zijn handige figuren
<leoquant> gewoon een initiatief/zaakje begonnen
<leoquant> voorzien de hele politie in amsterdam van stille(n) pc's
<leoquant> die dubbel zo duur zijn
<leoquant> dus DarkEra begin een zaak
<leoquant> ik ben klein pc
<DarkEra> er zijn nog opleidingen van hun zoals Netwerken: ITC-security expert, Programmatie: Analist/Webprogrammeur, in de richting Internet & webdesign en ook Autocad & Inventor
<leoquant> de kleinste pc's van europa
<DarkEra> leoquant, lol
<leoquant> of senioren pc
<leoquant> met hele duidelijke knoppen
<DarkEra> ik zie het al voor me
<leoquant> ik ook....:/
<leoquant> de markt is er
<leoquant> vele miljoenen fitte senioren
<leoquant> die zich vervelen
<DarkEra> "Waar is die knop voor?"...... "Ik zei: Don't touch THAT button!"
<leoquant> neeeee
<leoquant> de pc heeft 2 knoppen he
<DarkEra> :)
<leoquant> aan en uit
<leoquant> en met spraak gaat de rest
<leoquant> "start firefox" "ik wil internetten"
<leoquant> etc
<DarkEra> euh...... en de reset knop?
<DarkEra> :P
<leoquant> bestaat niet
<leoquant> lol
<DarkEra> straks even een mail sturen richting Campus Genk
<leoquant> en als ge dat alles bij elkaar brengt in 1 werkomgeving loopt ge binnen
<leoquant> campus genk?
<leoquant> wasda?
<DarkEra> Scholencomplex
<leoquant> en daar wil je werk?
<DarkEra> ze noemen dat hier Campus
<leoquant> ah
<DarkEra> nee, de opleiding volgen doe ik daar dan :)
<leoquant> sorry ok. klinkt goed
<leoquant> ik weet niet waar veel werk in is eigenlijk wat betreft ict
<leoquant> dennis werfde of wierf mensen voor zijn werkgever geloof ik, op een beurs
<StefandeVries> Veel programmeerwerk is eht tegenwoordig
<leoquant> maar dat zit toch in india StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> Vergis je niet, leoquant, goede Hollandse programmeurs worden nog steeds gevraagd omdat je als opdrachtgever je opdaracht erheen stuurt en exact dát terugkrijgt. Als je kleine wijzigingen toe wilt passen, ben je een maand verder voor je code weer hier is
<StefandeVries> Als je eht naar India stuurt dus
<leoquant> maar dat gebeurt niet natuurlijk
<StefandeVries> En je bent niet alleen bezig met code, maar ook met klantcontact(dat vrees ik wel), overleg, leiding geven soms
<StefandeVries> nee, meestal niet inderdaad
<leoquant> ja service is een goeie
<leoquant> dat moet live
<leoquant> vaak/soms
<StefandeVries> Je bent zelfden bij een bedrijf om alleen te programmeren
<leoquant> hardware in ieder geval duh
<StefandeVries> zelden*
<leoquant> beheer(s) ook
<StefandeVries> Technische Informatica richt zich inderdaad meer op hardware dan normale Informatica, en dan ga ik ook doen :)
<leoquant> waar StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> Technische Universiteit Eindhoven
<leoquant> ontwerp alsjeblieft iets anders dan een endoscoop bijv. ok? die slangen voor maagonderzoek zijn nog onwijs dik
<leoquant> ontwerp een slimme capsule ofzo
<StefandeVries> dat is meer iets voor bioinformatica
<leoquant> o....:(
<DarkEra> Een Nanodoscoop
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Ik ga meer over computerchips, automatische systemen en C(++) in kliene ARm-chipjes :P
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, klink echt tof :)
<StefandeVries> Dat lijkt mij dus ook :)
<leoquant> tu is leuk
<StefandeVries> Als het kán...wil ik gaan promoveren
<StefandeVries> alleen moet ik dan verbaal een proefschrift verdedigen
<leoquant> ja zeg! toe maar!
<leoquant> dr. StefandeVries
<leoquant> dr. ir
<StefandeVries> dr. ir. dan ja
<leoquant> dan zien we je hier niet meer lol
<StefandeVries> nou..minder :)
<leoquant> dan loop je met je neus omhoog over de kalverstraat
<StefandeVries> Nee, dank je wek
<StefandeVries> Ik weet waar ik vandaan kom
<leoquant> l
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> ir. zou ook al mooi zijn
<leoquant> in onze fam zitten veel ing's
<leoquant> das veel minder he...
<StefandeVries> das HBO
<StefandeVries> HTS
<leoquant> hts érs hogere landbouwschool types
<leoquant> dat telt nauwlijks mee
<leoquant> e
<StefandeVries> Mijn zus is vooralsnog de enige universitair geschoolde in onze familie
<leoquant> wat is die ook weer?
<StefandeVries> Bijna MSc Psychologie
<leoquant> msc?
<StefandeVries> Master of Science
<leoquant> master?
<StefandeVries> Bachelor of Science(BSc), Master of Science(drs.), Philosophiae Doctor(dr.)
<leoquant> vroeger was dat anders
<StefandeVries> Ze is nu bijna drs dus
<StefandeVries> Klopt, Nederland wil meedoen aan internationale benamingen
<StefandeVries> Logisch ergens, maar ja, drs. dus, bijna :)
<leoquant> ik heb een 1 e graad kunstgeschiedenis mo-b
<leoquant> wat ben ik dan?
<StefandeVries> Universitair?
<leoquant> op de universiteit en op een eerste graad lerarenopleiding kon je die halen
<leoquant> ik het laatste
<StefandeVries> dan heb je volgens mij geen titel
<StefandeVries> dhr. Leo Quant:P
<leoquant> nou is/was een 1 e graad het hoogste was je kon halen
<leoquant> ik mag les geven op hbo's
<StefandeVries> dan zou je drs. kunnen zijn
<leoquant> ik noem mij dan ook master
<StefandeVries> doctorandus; hij die doctor moet worden
<leoquant> (neus omhoog pose)
<leoquant> lol
<StefandeVries> dat betekent het nu eenmaal xD
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> DarkEra, ben je er nog?
<leoquant> latersz.....
<DarkEra> ben er nog leoquant
<DarkEra> to late...
<DarkEra> toch eens navragen welke dappere dodo zo slim is geweest om de startup disk creator te voorzien van 3 keer een paswoord in te voeren bij het maken van een live usbstick......
<StefandeVries> hallo iedereen
<CasW> Hé Stefan!
<StefandeVries> hoi CasW
<StefandeVries> zo, twee monitoren en twee softwarematige desktops
<commandoline> twee softwarematige desktops?
<StefandeVries> Links een gnomepaneel met alles erop en eraan, en rechts een gnomepaneel met alles erop en eraan. beide hebben 4 afzonderlijke virtuele bureaubladen etc.
<StefandeVries> ideaal
<commandoline> je hebt wel één muis en toetsenbord?
<StefandeVries> Alleen vensters van en naar schermen slepen gaat niet, je moet ze openen waar je ze wilt hebben
<StefandeVries> ja
<commandoline> ok
 * commandoline gebruikt een gewone dual monitor setup
<StefandeVries> ja, daar kan ik ook naar toe als ik wil
<StefandeVries> eerst even kijken hoe dit werkt
<commandoline> ik vind het toch wel makkelijk dat ik de schermen opnieuw kan indelen
<commandoline> maar idd, beide opties hebben hun voor- en nadelen.
<StefandeVries> hallo MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> Eigenlijk wel erg dat ik nu al gewend begin te raken aan gnome 3
<MrChrisDruif> Probeerde net met Alt+Tab naar Chromium te gaan...wat op een andere desktop zit
<StefandeVries> dat werkt nie :p
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, standaard niet in LXDE/OpenBox
<MrChrisDruif> In Gnome 2 volgens mij ook niet
<StefandeVries> klopt
<MrChrisDruif> Maar daar werkt volgens mij wel Alt+Shift+Tab
<MrChrisDruif> Of met Ctrl
<MrChrisDruif> Bij Ubuntu was het in ieder geval wel mogelijk om tussen ALLE openstaande programma's te switchen....in ieder geval met behulp van Compiz
<StefandeVries> het maakt me ook eigenlijk niet heel veel uit
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, maar in Gnome 3 heb ik nog niet gezien hoe ik makkelijk kan switchen tussen verschillende desktops
<StefandeVries> Ctrl+Alt+pijltjestoetsen?
<MrChrisDruif> Nog niet geprobeert...zal het proberen als ik weer thuis ben
<MrChrisDruif> (Ben nu bij m'n ouders
<StefandeVries> ah :)
<StefandeVries> O ja, een van de orgels is kapot
<StefandeVries> spanningspiek en daar kan de schakelende voeding niet goed tegen, kennelijl
<StefandeVries> -k*\
<StefandeVries> hoihoi leoquant
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<JanC> met compiz kan je alleszins ook instellen dat Alt+Tab ook naar andere desktops kan switchen
<JanC> het kan beide, dus is gewoon kwestie van de shortcut in te stellen bij de gewenste variant
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha ka po'e apau
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; Wat je zei over Ctrl + Alt + Pijltje werkt
<StefandeVries> Mooi, MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar eens kijken of ik dat kan veranderen naar bijv. Windows + Pijltjes :P
<StefandeVries> Het orgel is gerepareerd en kan maandag worden opgehaald :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, ik hoorde je iets zeggen over een kapot orgel voor ik wegging...
<StefandeVries> Ja, de voeding was stuk door een spanningspiek
<StefandeVries> De importeur heeft 'm gelukkig nog vandaag in reparatie genomen
<MrChrisDruif> Das mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Mocht je ooit een Yamaha-orgel kopen, dan raad ik je hem aan als importeur. :P
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Eerst maar eens leren spelen, lijkt me niet? ;)
<StefandeVries> Je kunt 'm ook kopen om er naar te kijken. :P
<StefandeVries> En leren spelen is niet moeilijk
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<StefandeVries> Wat xD je nou? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Dat ik het grappig vind wat je zegt....kopen om naar te kijken.....of makkelijk om te leren :P
<StefandeVries> met genoeg oefening is alles te spelen
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is waar....maar ook niet altijd
<StefandeVries> en ik sta niet bekend om m'n goede hand-oogcoördinatie :P
<MrChrisDruif> Soms kunnen mensen zolang oefenen als ze willen en klinkt het alsnog niet echt fantastisch
<StefandeVries> het instrument moet je idd ook liggen
<MrChrisDruif> ...was iemand die zong....<_<"
<StefandeVries> diegene die lang oefende maar nog steeds niet kon zingen?
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad....had er zelfs les in...op de muziekschool
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...en nog iemand op de saxofoon :P
<StefandeVries> haha :P
<StefandeVries> dat soort mensen geef je een triangel
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Zelfs dat zouden ze nog verpesten :P
<StefandeVries> Dan hoef je alleen te letten op de dirigent
<StefandeVries> En mee te tellen in de maat
<StefandeVries> weet je? laat maar :p
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Maar inderdaad, dat zouden ze heel misscchien nog wel kunnen :P
<StefandeVries> Ik heb niks tegen mensen die niks met muziek hebben, maar ze moeten niet doen alsof ze eht wél kunne :P
<MrChrisDruif> Mee eens
<JanC> muziek is ook relatief natuurlijk, wat doe je bijvoorbeeld met culturen die een ander toonsysteem gebruiken dan ons Westerse?  ;)
<StefandeVries> In Hongarije is dat het geval inderdaad
<StefandeVries> Uhm, instrumenten omstemmen
<JanC> maar dan klinken ze plots "vals" volgens onze normen  ;)
<StefandeVries> Maar dat zíjn ze niet
<JanC> en wat doe je met atonale muziek?  ☺
<StefandeVries> In hoeverre is onze doelgroep daar mee bezig?
<JanC> je hebt een doelgroep?
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<StefandeVries> nou, ik snap niet wat een ander toonsysteem te maken heeft met mensen die niks van muziek kunnen/willen weten
<JanC> atonaal betekent dat er geen toonsysteem gebruikt wordt  ☺
<MrChrisDruif> Iets hoeft niet per se gedefinieerd te zijn in tonen om mooi te zijn
<JanC> right, maar wie/wat bepaalt dan wat mooi is?  ☺
<StefandeVries> Maar wel in cijfers om zuiver wetenschappelijk vals te zijn
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; Jezelf, zoals altijd!
<MrChrisDruif> Iemand kan een muziekstuk mooi vinden en een ander verschrikkelijk
<MrChrisDruif> Kijk maar naar de moderne klassieke muziek, niet iedereen vind het mooi
<JanC> oh, ik kan modern klassiek vaak wel appreciëren, al ken ik er veel te weinig van
<MrChrisDruif> Mooie vergelijking met weerman en in het bijzonder Piet Paulusma; er zijn mensen die hem fantastisch vinden, ikzelf vind hem verschrikkelijk!
<JanC> maar goed, ik hou ook van noise e.d.
<StefandeVries> Ludovico Einaudi componeert mooie klassieke muziek. Vind ik dan.
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: geen idee wie die PP is  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; Jij blij :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ooit wel eens nagesynchroniseerde Nederlanders gehoord?
<MrChrisDruif> Zo niet, dan moet je nu naar Veronica gaan kijken...."Who Am I" en op het moment in Rotterdam
<MrChrisDruif> Maar die Amerikanen zijn net zo erg als Duitsers, dus wat nou ondertiteling? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar je hoort zo af en toe Nederlands er doorheen....van die dingen die niet belangrijk zijn voor het verhaal
<JanC> nagesynchroniseerd?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, in het Amerikaans natuurlijk ;)
<JanC> wat doet dat op Veronica dan?  :P
<MrChrisDruif> Wie, ik? Of die film?
<MrChrisDruif> Is een film met Jacky Chan, maar niet alle acteurs zijn Amerikaans
<JanC> oh, het is een film?
<JanC> ah
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> De Compiz zoom zit nu trouwens ingebakken in Gnome 3
<StefandeVries> Praktisch :)
<MrChrisDruif> Niet precies, je kan volgens mij niet zelf het zoom-niveau instellen, maar accessibility is best verhoogt met gnome 3
<JanC> mja, er is zo ook een Belgische B-film waarvan al de acteurs (allemaal Belgen) nagesynchroniseerd zijn door Belgen van één of andere vereniging van Anglofielen
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<JanC> en ik gok dat die film ook nog eens meer kijkers gehaald heeft in de US dan de gemiddelde Cannes-winnende Belgische film  :P
<JanC> (zelfs al was die direct-to-video)
<JanC> "Les mémés cannibales" aka "Rabid Grannies" (ja, het is een soort slasher-horror/comedy-film)
<JanC> als je van slapstick-horror-films houdt is het een aanrader  ;)
<StefandeVries> Nou, ik pas als je het niet erg vindt. :P
<JanC> ik heb die eens bekeken omdat het een soort internationaal bekende cultfilm is, en zoveel heb je die niet uit België
<JanC> en hoewel je duidelijk kan zien dat het een film met een B-budget (of minder) is, vond ik die niet eens zo slecht dus...  ;)
<StefandeVries> Ik kijk liever komedies
<JanC> ha, maar het is een komedie
<StefandeVries> animatiekomedie?
<JanC> zij het een horror-komedie  ;)
<JanC> nee, geen animatie
<JanC> animatie-komedies hebben we in België ook natuurlijk, vb. "Les triplettes de Belleville"
<StefandeVries> die ken ik niet
<JanC> nu ja, dat was een internationale co-productie eigenlijk
<JanC> mooie filmmuziek ook
<JanC> van Benoît Charest
<StefandeVries> Dat zegt me eveneens weinig
<JanC> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/The_Triplets_of_Belleville
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-29
<hajour1> ze hebben gewonnen.wat ze al van plan waren is ze gelukt ook ik vond dit op google deze pastebin die is van 19 mei. en meteen daarna heb ik gecheckt.devs zijn launchpad van speechcontrol aan het verlaten en de channels zijn zo goed als leeg.had ik maar eerder van deze pastebin afgeweten dan was ik tenminste voorbereid geweest.http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:6qUEk7gfNYgJ:pastebin.com/zSxM3y88+%23speechcont
<hajour1> rol+may+29+2011+freenode&cd=14&hl=nl&ct=clnk&gl=nl&source=www.google.nl
<hajour1> bah spatie vergeten  http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:6qUEk7gfNYgJ:pastebin.com/zSxM3y88+%23speechcontrol+may+29+2011+freenode&cd=14&hl=nl&ct=clnk&gl=nl&source=www.google.nl
<hajour1> :(
<hajour1> zeggen er niet bij dat ik ook nog wou getuigen voor die nrwlion.heb alle logs ook van pms UndiFineD ook
<hajour1> o en omdat een persoon die speechcontrol heeft gezeten mij heerlijk zwart heeft zitten maken.zal iemand anders de vraag moeten stellen aan themuso of de meer simpele vertaling mag worden gebruikt.ik vond net een pastebin die genoeg zei.en ik snap nu ook waarom ik geen antwoord terug krijg van themuso.
<hajour1> als dit zo doorgaat kan ik zodirect ook niks meer voor ubuntu-nl meer betekenen. :@
<hajour1> ik ga proberen wat te slapen als me dat uberhaupt nog zal lukken
<hajour1> :(
<hajour1> nou goedenacht dan maar :(
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<StefandeVries> hallo, binnekomers :)
<DarkEra> hoi en tot laters, ben er even vantussen
<DarkEra> :)
<StefandeVries> heehoi leoquant en MrChrisDruif
<StefandeVries> wb DarkEra
<DarkEra> yup, thanks
<Rachelle> hoi DarkEra
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> En de rest
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle knuff
<Rachelle> knufff MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het hier?
<StefandeVries> Stoeien met Arch
<StefandeVries> En beseffen dat ik Debian toch leuker vind :P
<StefandeVries> en hoe is het daar?
<Rachelle> hier wat moe en zo
<DarkEra> hoi Rachelle en de anderen :)
<DarkEra> Unity en Compiz verbruiken samen zo'n 180MB aan geheugen, uitgaande van de systeem monitor en de processen die draaien
<DarkEra> bij mij althans en dan ook nog een 64bits systeem
<StefandeVries> hoezo 'dan ook nog 64-bits'?
<DarkEra> Het is zondag... val me niet lastig met vragen.... :P
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> Arch is monstreus. Maar wel leuk :)
<DarkEra> Debian is ook cool
<StefandeVries> Arch is nog meer ahrdcore
<StefandeVries> hierna kernel compileren en dan gentoo
<DarkEra> i know
<commandoline> m'n moeder riep zonet 'Marten, Outlook wil geen mailtjes meer verwijderen!'
<commandoline> ik kijken, blijkt dat haar toetsenbord er niet in zit :P
<commandoline> ho, verkeerde kanaal, da's hier een beetje offtopic :P
<commandoline> nou ja, dan kan iedereen meegenieten :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-21
<commandoline> Hoi allemaal
<Luckiboy> he commandoline
<CasW> Hé commandoline
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: Ik heb met Ronnie overlegd over de mogelijkheid om JFL zelf via de communityserver aan te sturen, omdat hij toch nogal eens herstart moet worden en ik de oorzaak van die bug op mijn eigen systeem niet kan vinden, en ook zodat het niet allemaal op hem neerkomt als er eens een restart nodig is.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: Hij schreef dat jij ging over de gebruikersaccounts
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het is dus de bedoeling dat ik een gebruikersaccount voor je aanmaak?
<commandoline> Is dat mogelijk? Ronnie schreef iets over dat er een Yubikey voor nodig was ofzo...
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep. Stuur me even je adresgegevens op, dan maak ik een account voor je aan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Naam en adres, en email.
<commandoline> je hebt ze
<RawChid> Lol, dikke security hiero :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dan maak ik binnenkort je account aan. :)
<commandoline> mja, is voor de community server gewoon de launchpad ssh keys niet genoeg :P?
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: ok, bedankt :)
<RawChid> Volgens mij is de comm. servert harder beschermd dan de live servert :P
<RawChid> Maargoed, dit kanaal wordt gelogd
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een gebruiker kan zijn ssh keys rondstrooien, dat gaat wat lastiger met yubikeys.
<RawChid> Public keys zijn gemaakt om rondgestrooid te worden :P
<commandoline> hmm, lijkt me wel een beetje eigen verantwoordelijkheid van de gebruiker.
<commandoline> Als ik momenteel m'n ssh keys rondstrooi is er ook al genoeg mis: launchpad branches naar de knoppen, people.ubuntu.com share, OpenTeacher updatesysteem...
<commandoline> (i.e., private key incl. passphrase)
<smile> byee :)
<commandoline> timo^ (reactie #openteacher): Goed plan, maar eerst andere prioriteiten (volledige 2d games, game maker importeren)
<timo^> oke :)
<timo^> echt leuke games maak je nl. pas met 3d
<Ronnie> commandoline: ken je deze al: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gamedevelop/
<commandoline> Een ribbon, weer eens wat anders :)
<commandoline> nee, die kende ik nog niet. Even kijken...
<commandoline> oh, 'proprietary', vandaar dat ik 'm zo snel niet kon vinden.
<Ronnie> oh, dat was me ook niet opgevallen
<commandoline> ik ben er ook nog niet helemaal aan gewend, niet-OSS in het softwarecentrum...
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-22
<leoquant> wie geht es Ihnen Jhinta ?
<leoquant> hee Idroy
<Idroy> hey leoquant :D
<leoquant> how is life?
<leoquant> is it kind for you?
<Idroy> ja hoor, met mij gaat het goed :)
<Idroy> met jou?
<leoquant> prima
<leoquant> ツ
<timo^> ha leoquant
<leoquant> timo^, hallo
<timo^> hoe is het in huize leoquant
<timo^> ?
<leoquant> ih, warm lekker prima
<timo^> heerlijk he :)
<leoquant> ja, geweldig weer
<timo^> jammer dat ik hier binnen grammatica moet maken :/
<leoquant> ja, dat kan ik me voorstellen
<leoquant> of examen toestanden
<leoquant> in te warme lokaln
<leoquant> e
<timo^> zover ben ik gelukkig nog niet :)
<leoquant> ツ
<timo^> hoe zou het met StefandeVries gaan, met z'n examens?
<timo^> leoquant: gebruik je nog KDE vanwege zeitgeist?
<leoquant> timo^, nee
<timo^> ah :p
<leoquant> er zijn twee dingen die ik niet snap
<leoquant> dnsmasq
<leoquant> en geo-ip
<timo^> die termen zeggen mij ook niets :P
<leoquant> zeitgeist heb ik feitelijk de nek omgedraaid
<leoquant> dnsmasq disabled
<leoquant> geo-ip kan weg ivm met data server
<timo^> ah
<timo^> even een herstart ;)
<leoquant> kan niet weg :P
<timo^> daar is ik weer
<leoquant> kernel update?
<timo^> jup
<timo^> en een onwillige laptop
<leoquant> ツ
<timo^> ik heb heimwee naar KDE
<Luckiboy> Dualboot?
<timo^> maar ik heb geen zin om KDE te installeren en heel Kunity te herconfigureren
<timo^> :P
 * timo^ is de luiheid hemzelve
<StefandeVries> zelve*
 * timo^ duikt weer onder zijn stoeptegel
<StefandeVries> Oké.
 * timo^ kruipt er weer onder vandaan
<timo^> toch wel erg warm daar
<StefandeVries> Ja, niks. Hup! :P
 * timo^ sleept een airco mee voor onder de stoeptegel
<Idroy> ik ga maar weer eens
<Idroy> cya
<Idroy> ey oh
<Ronnie> het Idroy
<Ronnie> hey*
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi Idroy
<Idroy> hey Ronnie en StefandeVries :D
<Ronnie> Idroy: heb je binnenkort tijd om een aantal css wijzigingen van mij te reviewen?
<Idroy> Ronnie, ja is goed, zal ik morgen wel even doen :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: nice :)
<smile> bye! :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-23
<Luckiboy> he timo^
<timo^> dag Luckiboy
<smile> hoi :p
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Oi Idroy :)
<smile> bye :)
<olivier4444> !over
<MwanzoBot> Meer informatie over wat wij hier doen, kan je vinden op deze webpagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<StefandeVries> Hé olivier4444 :)
<olivier4444> Hé StefandeVries
<olivier4444> ik had gister al met een aantal mensen gesproken over ubuntu development
<StefandeVries> Waaronder met mij ja :)
<olivier4444> haha yep, maar voor de overige mensen die dit lezen ;)
<olivier4444> over mijn stage: vandaag vond ik google summer of code
<olivier4444> misschien zou ik zoiets kunnen doen :)
<olivier4444> dan mag je zelf namens google werken aan een open source project ;)
<olivier4444> ik zou dan aan een onderdeel van ubuntu kunnen werken
<StefandeVries> Oh, ja.
<StefandeVries> Dat lijkt goed :)
<olivier4444> tevens heb ik nog niet veel tijd gehad meer ervaring op te doen met Bazaar. ik heb het wel geinstalleerd en er een gui schil overheen gegooid (ik ben nog een rookie met bazaar versie beheer) en het ziet er overzichtelijk uit
<StefandeVries> Bazaar werkt heel fijn
<olivier4444> yep het ziet er fijn uit :)
<olivier4444> ik vraag me alleen wel nog af hoe ik mijn aangepaste fork van de code van de klok/datum kan uitvoeren :)
<olivier4444> als ik die eenmaal gemaakt heb
<StefandeVries> Goeie vraag :D
<olivier4444> haha :D
<StefandeVries> Alleen heb ik geen antwoord :p
<olivier4444> zelf dacht ik misschien aan het zoeken naar het bestand in mijn "bestandssysteem" en dat vervangen met mijn code (na backup van het origineel voor de zekerheid natuurlijk)
<olivier4444> en dan een commando voor het restarten van unity ofzo
<olivier4444> maybe ;)
<StefandeVries> Er zijn legio mogelijkheden :)
<olivier4444> tevens adviseerde een microsoft-fan in mijn klas niet zozeer de google api te gebruiken als wel een meer open protocol
<olivier4444> wat meer ondersteuning biedt
<olivier4444> (in zijn geval ondersteunde dat protocol ook hotmail)
<StefandeVries> Open source is open source.
<olivier4444> nee ik bedoel een meer ondersteunend protocol
<olivier4444> net zoals je in empathy xmpp kunt gebruiken
<StefandeVries> Oh..
<StefandeVries> Ja, nu volg ik je weer.
<olivier4444> excuses ik zei het verkeerd
<olivier4444> ik was het wel met hem eens (meer ondersteuning = meer beter :) )
<OerHeks> :-)
<olivier4444> microsoft compatibiliteit of niet: compatibiliteit is compatibiliteit :)
<StefandeVries> Dat klopt :)
<StefandeVries> Beter dan het ontwikkelen van of het volgen van een minder courante standaard.
<olivier4444> yep
<olivier4444> plus ik kan met minder werk waarschijnlijk meer ondersteunen (alle mail services werken denk ik ook wel met dat protocol)
<RawChid> Hallo olivier4444
<olivier4444> ik ben even de naam kwijt van wat hij zei
<olivier4444> dat het protocol was
<olivier4444> hallo RawChid
<RawChid> ical achtig iets?
<olivier4444> ja zoiets
<RawChid> Waarom wil je eigenlijk die indicator-datetime forken? Kun je niet gewoon uberhaupt beter een hele eigen indicator ofzo bouwen?
<olivier4444> dat zei hij niet, maar dat is inderdaad een goed ondersteunde
<olivier4444> ja daar dacht ik ook aan
<olivier4444> dat is volgens mij makkelijker
<RawChid> En evt. code herbruiken/kopieren
<olivier4444> maar als ik die indicator fork wordt het eerder gesignaleerd denk ik
<RawChid> Ik heb nog steeds niet helemaal helder wat je doel is
<olivier4444> als je iets maakt: hoe kun je canonical en de rest van de community op de hoogte stellen dat het mogelijk is te controleren voor toevoeging aan de officiële release
<olivier4444> ?
<RawChid> olivier4444, daar ben ik nu ook mee bezig.
<olivier4444> waarmee?
<RawChid> Weet het nog niet 100%, maar je kunt een soort voorstel doen
<olivier4444> okee...
<RawChid> Om een programma vamme in de repo's te krijgen
<RawChid> Ben bezig met uitzoeken (mijn programma is er ook nog niet helemaal klaar voor)
<RawChid> Ik zou je daar op dit moment nog niet druk om maken
<olivier4444> nee inderdaad
<StefandeVries> Wat heb je geschreven, RawChid?
<olivier4444> StefandeVries +1
<olivier4444> ik ben ook benieuwd :P
<RawChid> Iets simpels StefandeVries: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/programmeren/tvgemist-lens-voor-unity/
<StefandeVries> Ah ja :)
<olivier4444> haha dat had je verteld idd
<RawChid> Maar het is nu een lens, en ik wil er een scope van maken (details)
<olivier4444> maar uitzending gemist is toch alleen beschikbaar in nederland?
<olivier4444> hoe zit dat dan?
<olivier4444> kun je ook iets alleen beschikbaar maken voor een specifiek land?
<olivier4444> zou wel cool zijn
<olivier4444> ik wil die lens van jou ook bedacht ik me vandaag nog :P
<RawChid> Goede vraag ;)
<RawChid> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16446/how-to-get-my-software-into-ubuntu
<olivier4444> ik ben je lens aan het installeren ;)
<olivier4444> brb ik ga even douchen
<olivier4444> daarna werken aan een verslag dat morgen af moet :$ (maar ik blijf online ;) )
<RawChid> Het is inderdaad alleen handig voor Nederlanders, maar dat maakt niet uit.
<RawChid> Kijk maar eens in het softwarecentrum. Je hebt ook Franse en Spaanse dingen
<olivier4444> yep inderdaad, je hebt gelijk
<OerHeks> instelbare radio timer, zodat een stream zich opent precies om 23;00 uur o.i.d.
<olivier4444> dat is ook handig voor bepaalde programma's :P (i know what you're thinking OerHeks :P )
<olivier4444> dat is ook een goede uitbreiding :)
<OerHeks> tvgids.nl enzo ja
<RawChid> Leuk idee OerHeks, moet wel eerlijk zeggen dat ik dat met een cron zo heb gepiept
<olivier4444> brb
<RawChid> Zoiets: 0 23 * * 3 xdg-open http://stream
<commandoline> RawChid: belangrijkste met in de repo's krijgen is dat je een packager hebt (tenzij je het zelf kan doen)
<commandoline> de toelatingseisen zijn verder zolang het OSS is niet zo'n probleem.
<commandoline> (is mijn ervaring, tenminste)
<RawChid> commandoline: met packager bedoel je iemand die een .deb voor je bouwt?
<RawChid> Want dat wil ik sowieso zelf doen (vind ik leuk enzo)
<OerHeks> de debs en source en changelog
<commandoline> idd, dat.
<OerHeks> alhoewel ubuntu multi-arch is.
<commandoline> ik heb zelf wel 's een debje in elkaar geflanst, maar om het binnen de debian-eisen te doen is wel even wat anders :P
<OerHeks> maar je weet nooit of andere grote distro's unity gaan omarmen.
<RawChid> Voor die lens heb ik Quickly gebruikt. En dan typ ik gewoon: quickly package  Die regelt alles.
<commandoline> hoe dan ook, dan heb je nog steeds een ervaren packager nodig die het supporten wil.
<commandoline> oja, dat was ik vergeten... Krijg je ervan als je altijd met Qt werkt...
<RawChid> Oke, die is dan semi verantwoordelijk ofzo
<RawChid> Die adopteert jouw software ofzo commandoline?
<commandoline> Niet noodzakelijk adopteren, wel verantwoordelijkheid ervoor dragen dat het licentietechnisch etc. in orde is.
<commandoline> je kan best zelf maintainer zijn, denk ik.
<RawChid> Ah oke.
<commandoline> hoe dan ook, dat weet ik niet precies, voor OT heeft op het laatst iemand anders het gepackaged.
<OerHeks> "je bent blind voor je eigen fouten"
<RawChid> Indien mogelijk wil je het natuurlijk bij Debian erin hebben. Dat hebben jullie voor OpenTeacher ook?
<commandoline> Ja, OT zit ook in debian.
<commandoline> punt is wel: zit unity erin?
<commandoline> anders heeft het namelijk weinig zin om een lense in debian te krijgen.
<RawChid> Sowieso, mijn lens (wat straks alleen een scope wordt) is alleen voor UBuntu
<RawChid> Ik weet wat ik moet doen. Gaf net ook al die link van AU.com.
<commandoline> Oja? Ook als iemand besluit om Unity op debian te installeren met je lens erbij?
<RawChid> Je kunt kleine apps via app.u.c doen
<commandoline> ook open-source apps? Ik dacht dat die via het oude trage proces moesten...
<RawChid> commandoline: sorry ik bedoelde dat ik voorlopig de lens alleen voor Ubuntu wilde.
<RawChid> Zit Unity ook al in Debian?
<commandoline> nou ja, het maakt allemaal niet zoveel uit in welke repo's de lens komt, Ubuntu synct binnen 10 dagen vanuit debian
<commandoline> (want dan komt 'ie in testing)
<RawChid> Gaan jullie trouwens nog naar de Release Party 2 juni?
<RawChid> Daar is ook een praatje over "hoe word je Debian Packager"
<commandoline> nee, ik heb iets anders :(
<OerHeks> Ja ik was wel van plan te komen.
<RawChid> Jammer en leuk
<commandoline> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=unity&searchon=names&suite=stable&section=all -> zit er niet in.
<commandoline> dus dan heeft het weinig nut om via debian te gaan.
<RawChid> magoed, ik heb eerst nog wat programmeerwerk te doen. Daarna zoek ik dat wel goed uit. En ping ik jou wel als ik er niet uit kom :P
<commandoline> ok :)
<RawChid> En ben nu druk :S
<RawChid> Zou wel ideaal zijn om het voor Q erin te hebben
<RawChid> Kunnen we met trijntje een nog specialere NL Ubuntu iso bakken
<RawChid> Als er meer idee-en zijn, ik hoor ze graag
<olivier4444> release party?
<olivier4444> wat voor release is er dan? een development release van ubuntu?
<OerHeks> neen, de 12.04 party
<olivier4444> lijkt me leuk om te komen
<OerHeks> zeker, doen als je kan in Apeldoorn, geloof ik
<OerHeks> ik heb nog 5 folderkes over.
<OerHeks> nee 6
<olivier4444> ik heb het momenteel ook erg druk, maar ik ga wel proberen te komen
<OerHeks> Helaas mocht ik ze niet neerleggen in de wachtkamer van het politiebureau :(
<olivier4444> van hoe laat tot hoe laat?
<OerHeks> ow programma zit al vol > http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/?q=vrijwilligersaanmeldingen/evenement/235
<OerHeks> heel laat, om te vegen :-D
<olivier4444> haha :D
<olivier4444> wat gebeurt er op zo'n party?
<olivier4444> komen jullie daar alleen? of gaan we ubuntu ook promoten? :D :D
<olivier4444> misschien kunnen we doen wat apple deed met mac computers, maar dan op goedkopere schaal
<olivier4444> namelijk winkeltjes openen
<OerHeks> er komen allerlei mensjes op af. en voor de bekenden hier is het weer eens leuk een zooitje bijeen te zien
<olivier4444> in ons geval standjes ofzo
<StefandeVries> En ik kan weeer niet komen >:(
<OerHeks> en er is ook weer zin in een Jam, geloof ik
<OerHeks> leuk op meerdere plaatsen tegelijk, meestal een huiskamer
<olivier4444> yep zeker leuk
<olivier4444> ik zit nu alleen in de drukste periode van mijn studie tot nu toe :(
<StefandeVries> Is die in Nijmegen, die Jam?
<StefandeVries> Dan kan ik komen :D
<OerHeks> IP cam, hopla
<olivier4444> haha ik heb geen cam :P
<olivier4444> ja een iphone (yep je hoort het goed :$ )
<olivier4444> maar ik wil na dit abo een android phone nemen, of als de tijd er rijp voor is een phone met ubuntu mobile :D :D
<olivier4444> dan verloopt mijn abonnement pas xD
<olivier4444> in 2014
<olivier4444> maar goed dit is irrelevant voor jullie
<olivier4444> excuses
<StefandeVries> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic :D
<RawChid> olivier4444: die party is ter promotie van de nieuwe release. En verder zijn er ook presentaties. Kun je met je laptop komen voor IRL hulp. KOmen mensen die actief zijn bij UBuntu NL bij elkaar, etc
<olivier4444> IRL hulp?
<RawChid> StefandeVries: we zijn aan het denken om in begin sept. (voor de Q release) weer een Jam te doen. Als het aan Ronnie of mij ligt dan wordt het weer Nijmegen of omgeving ;)
<RawChid> IRL = In Real Life
<StefandeVries> RawChid: yeah. :D
<StefandeVries> Dan kan ik komen :)
<OerHeks> + Haarlem :-)
<RawChid> Ik bedoel meer, als ik iets regel, dan is het bij mij in de buurt :P
<olivier4444> lol
<olivier4444> maar goed ik ga even mijn verslag voltooien :P
<olivier4444> spreek jullie later nog wel
<olivier4444> ben echt superbenieuwd naar quantal quetzal
<olivier4444> jullie vast ook :)
<RawChid> Mwa, wel benieuwd. Maar blijf toch liever nog ff hangen op een LTS
<olivier4444> dat zijn vaak de voornemens, maar zodra het moment daar is... :P
<olivier4444> heb je vast al gauw weer de nieuwste versie haha
<RawChid> Heb je de alpha nog niet installed dan? :P
<olivier4444> RawChid ++
<olivier4444> :D
<olivier4444> en nee :P
<olivier4444> maar ik ben wel zo iemand ja haha
<RawChid> Ik niet echt. Maar vaak probeer ik de beta wel uit in vbox. Ook om vertalingen te testen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-25
<smile4linux> bye! :)
<Idroy> ey oh
<Luckiboy> He Idroy (again :P)
<Idroy> :P
<RawChid> Goede avond
<OerHeks> :-)
<timo^> hee rawchid
<RawChid> Dat tiempjuh en Oer
<Luckiboy> he RawChid
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-26
<leoquant> hallo Skoebidoe
<Skoebidoe> hallo leoquant
<Skoebidoe> alles goed?
<leoquant> u bent voor het eert hier?
<leoquant> s
<Skoebidoe> ja
<leoquant> welkom!
<Skoebidoe> wat mag ik hier op dit kanaal verwachten?
<leoquant> veel/weinig overleg over activiteiten die we ontplooien
<leoquant> vanavond een workshop bijv.
<Skoebidoe> ach zo... voor de echte kenners dus!
<leoquant> welnee
<Skoebidoe> ik reken mezelf daar absoluut niet toe
<leoquant> het is geen support channel
<leoquant> en iederen is welkom
<leoquant> liefst leden die willen bijdragen
<Skoebidoe> ik ben maar een simpelexubuntu gebruiker die amper snapt wat al die commando's in de terminal betekenen
<leoquant> maar dat duurt even, voor je/u de weg weet
<Skoebidoe> hoe kan ik dan bijdragen?
<leoquant> ok, dan zou een support channel als #ubuntu-nl iet voor u zijn?
<Skoebidoe> ik maak al veel reclame voor ubuntu bij vrienden. Dat is al een begin
<leoquant> ik geef u onze wiki
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<leoquant> dat geeft een overzicht van en de doelstelling en de activiteiten
<Luckiboy> leoquant, foei, weet je die niet eens uit je hoofd :P
<Skoebidoe> Tx!
<leoquant> nee, net wakker ツ
<leoquant> alstu Skoebidoe
<Skoebidoe> hoe raak ik op dat support channel?
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<leoquant> rechtsklik de link/openen in browser
<Luckiboy> Skoebidoe, support channel is toch gewoon #ubuntu-nl ?
<Luckiboy> Daar heb je net nog een vraag gesteld
<Skoebidoe> ach zo... weet je, er is hier zoveel te beleven dat het voor een beginner allemaal soms een beetje verwarrend overkomt. Pas op;, dit is helemaal geen kritiek hé. Ik vind het fijn dat er zoveel te vinden is
<Luckiboy> Je kan ook even kijken op http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/teams, alleen even om te kijken wat voor activiteiten we allemaal doen hier
<StefandeVries> Ja, en soms praten mensen ook langs elkaar hier :P
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, soms wel ja
<MichaelTel> Echt waar? Nooit iets van gemerkt :P
<Luckiboy> We geraken een beetje offtopic jongens :P
<StefandeVries> Laat dat aan ops over :P
<MichaelTel> Wordt JFL nog opgestart (vanavond workshop)
<StefandeVries> Er lopen wat test nu.
<StefandeVries> Ook MwanzoBot ligt er zometeen even uit.
<MichaelTel> zie het.. Excuse moi
<StefandeVries> De initscripts van de server worden nagelopen.
<commandoline> het werkt :D
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot werkt nu ook via de herstartscripts van de server.
<StefandeVries> Hoezee!
<Luckiboy> Jee!
<StefandeVries> Dus als-ie er een keer uit ligt, kan iedereen met access tot de server 'm starten.
<StefandeVries> Weer een ding waarvoor ik niet meer nodig ben. ;)
<Luckiboy> Je wordt steeds minder nodig ;)
<Luckiboy> \
<StefandeVries> Ja. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, niet iedereen kan deze herstarten. Jij, en mensen met admin rechten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> We zouden ook een aparte groep kunnen maken hiervoor natuurlijk, zodat wel alle mensen met toegang dat kunnen.
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, m'n punt was dat meer mensen het nu kunnen.
<StefandeVries> En dat van die mensen altijd wel iemand er is om MwanzoBot een schop te geven.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat klopt. :) En de bot loopt toch behoorlijk stabiel?
<StefandeVries> Ja, alleen de connectie van de server soms niet.
<StefandeVries> En dan ligt MwanzoBot er ook uit.
<StefandeVries> Al gaat het de laatste week goed met de server.
<commandoline> en nu kunnen we ook experimenteren met auto-restarts als 'ie uitvalt :)
<commandoline> lastigste aan die html workshop is nog wat je niet vertelt :P
<MichaelTel> Dus we krijgen ook nog een tweede deel? :P
<commandoline> MichaelTel: bij de pythoncursus zijn we tot het 10de deel doorgegaan :P
<commandoline> maar dat was ik nu niet van plan.
<MichaelTel> Niet? Flauw van je hoor ;)
<commandoline> er moet wat overblijven wat je zelf uit mag zoeken :P
<CasW> commandoline: Zijn er logs van?
<CasW> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<commandoline> CasW: html is vanvaond
<commandoline> *vanavond
<CasW> Ah, oké :) Ik zal kijken of ik aanwezig kan zijn
<StefandeVries> Trouwens, leoquant, geheel offtopic, ik mag deze zomer naar het Conservatorium Maastricht voor de Summer Education Course. :)
<leoquant> congrats StefandeVries
<commandoline> oh, dat had ik ook nog niet gehoord. Leuk StefandeVries :)
<MichaelTel> Zo dan.. Gefeliciteerd Stefan
<CasW> Gefeliciteerd, StefandeVries!
<leoquant> veel plezier vooral dan ツ
<StefandeVries> Bedankt allen :)
<StefandeVries> Ik ga bezig met compositie/arrangeren voor piano en orgel.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben nu de stukken die ik wil bestuderen en aanpassen aan het transcriberen uit de oude bundels die we hier hebben.
<StefandeVries> Heel veel zin in :D
<commandoline> ok, leuk :)
<commandoline> ok, waar zal ik de streep zetten :P? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007875/
<CasW> Nou, forms moeten er toch wel in ;)
<CasW> (Span gebruik ik zelf eigenlijk nooit :P)
<commandoline> da's een basiselement als je met CSS aan de slag wil, lijkt me.
<CasW> Hm, vanavond speelt Katzenjammer in Leeuwarden... Ik weet niet of ik nog naar die HTML cursus ga ;)
<commandoline> en da's een logischere stap dan formcallbacks schrijven in bijv. PHP
<CasW> <div> is een basiselement als je met CSS aan de slag wil ;) Maar ja, <span> hoort er eigenlijk ook bij ;)
<commandoline> dus vandaar dat ik form lager heb staan.
<commandoline> CasW: div is een block, span is inline. Je kunt ze dus niet zomaar uitwisselen.
<CasW> Ja, precies.
<StefandeVries> Misschien moet je toch de cursus volgen, CasW. :P
<CasW> Ik wéét het wel, ik gebrúik het alleen nooit ;)
<CasW> Goed. Ik ga kijken op welke afstand ik nog een ruimte van één centimeter tussen twee stippen kan zien. :P (Biologie PO)
<StefandeVries> Joechei. :p
<Luckiboy> ping Thomas_de_Graaff
<Luckiboy> Ik had even een vraagje over de release party
<Luckiboy> *heb
<Luckiboy> Ik ben van plan om te gaan,
<Luckiboy> ik had sowieso de besloten/open team meeting in mijn hoofd
<Luckiboy> Maar mijn vader, die mij brengt, wil er niet langer dan 3 uur heen gaan (we hebben ook nog 2 uur reistijd, heen/terug)
<Luckiboy> Heb je misschien een idee wat ik dan de overige 1uur, 45 minuten kan doen?
<Luckiboy> Ik zat te denken aan de Ubuntu-NL tafeltjesstand
<Luckiboy> he hannie
<hannie> hoi luck
<hannie> +tab natuurlijk ;)
<Luckiboy> :)
<Luckiboy> Ga jij naar de Release party?
<hannie> Luckiboy, doe jij vanavond mee aan de cursus?
<hannie> Luckiboy, nee, want dan zou ik 2200 km moeten rijden
<Luckiboy> Welke was dat ook al weer? HTML? Die is toch al geweest?
<Luckiboy> hannie, jammer
<hannie> ik dacht vanavond html. Ik moet het even nakijken
 * Luckiboy kijkt even bij de workshops
 * hannie ook
<StefandeVries> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<Luckiboy> HTML. Toch
<hannie> Ja, ik zie hem staan. vandaag 26 mei 19:30
<Luckiboy> Ik denk dat ik er voor de helft bij kan zijn
<Luckiboy> tot 8 uur
<hannie> tot 20:30
<hannie> door commandoline
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar ik kan er maar tot 8 uur bij zijn, dat bedoel ik ;)
<hannie> ah, de rest kan je later nalezen dan
<Luckiboy> Ga ik zeker doen
<hannie> Luckiboy, publiceer maar een foto van jullie allemaal op de RP
<Luckiboy> Ik weet niet wie de foto's maakt?
<hannie> neem je cameraatje mee zou ik zeggen
<hannie> ipod?
<Luckiboy> ipod shuffle heb ik niet zoveel aan denk ik :P
<hannie> er zal vast iemand zijn met een camera. Lijkt me leuk een foto te zien van alle aanwezigen (met namen natuurlijk)
<Luckiboy> Natuurlijk, ik denk dat er sowieso een groepfoto van teamleden wordt gemaakt?
<hannie> Van het vertaalteam komen er een aantal
<Luckiboy> Dat was in den haag wel zo heb ik gezien
<hannie> ok
<hannie> commandoline, StefandeVries werkt jfl al?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee, ik ga alleen over MwanzoBot
<StefandeVries> De test gisteren of vanochtend verlieg goed :)
<StefandeVries> verliep*
<hannie> ok, ik zie het straks wel
<StefandeVries> JFL is in het kanaal.
<StefandeVries> Dus het zal wel :)
<hannie> mooi!
<hannie> ja ik zie hem nu ook
<hannie> tot straks dan maar
<commandoline> JFL werkt idd (beetje laat)
<Luckiboy> commandoline, ga jij naar de RP?
<commandoline> Luckiboy: nee, ik heb iets anders helaas
<Luckiboy> Jammer, ik zoek iemand die mij tips kan geven voor programma vulling
<Luckiboy> :P
<Luckiboy> Ik heb nog 1 uur en 3 kwartier over
<StefandeVries> Rondlopen.
<StefandeVries> Praatjes maken met bekenden
<StefandeVries> Heimen, Gijsbert..
<Luckiboy> Ah
<StefandeVries> Je hoeft niet stil te zitten
<Luckiboy> Ik hoef me niet ergens voor aan te melden verder? (behalve team meeting)
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<Luckiboy> Ok, dat geeft weer een beetje rust
<Luckiboy> Moet je je trouwens wel aanmelden voor de open team meeting? Want daar is (zo te zien) nog geen aanmelding voor binnen
<StefandeVries> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/wie-is-van-plan-naar-de-ubuntu-releaseparty-op-2-juni-te-gaan/
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij niet.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben er zelf niet bij, dus ik heb geen echt idee.
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, die poll is al gesloten :P
<commandoline> http://84.83.188.84/ <- wordt live geupdate, handig voor vanavond :)
<StefandeVries> Mja, zelfs als dat niet geweest was, was het de verkeerde link geweest.
<Luckiboy> Oh, dat is handig :)
<Luckiboy> commandoline, dat kunnen wij niet bewerken zeker
<commandoline> alles wat ik type in een bestandje hier lokaal zie je live uitgewerkt + code :)
<Luckiboy> handig
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/release-party-2012-72778/
<StefandeVries> Hier kan je desnoods nog even posten dat je komt.
<StefandeVries> Verder hoef je je enrgens voor aan te melden
<commandoline> Luckiboy: nee, dat is vanuit beveiligingsoogpunt niet zo handig :P
<Luckiboy> Ok, bedankt StefandeVries
<Luckiboy> commandoline, ik heb al eens een cursus gehad HTML, toen ik 8 was :)
<commandoline> ok :)
<Luckiboy> Toen werkte we ook met zo'n testsite
<Luckiboy> Maar die mochten we wel bewerken
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, moet ik bij "naam" misschien ook tussen haakjes mijn nick zetten?
<Luckiboy> Dan herkennen ze me
<StefandeVries> Ja, is goed :)
<Luckiboy> oki :)
<commandoline> ik ben vlak voor de workshop terug, dan weten jullie waar ik blijf ;)
 * leoquant is blij met RawChid 
<leoquant> hallo Jo
<leoquant> han_
<MichaelTel> Zo, ik ben er klaar voor.
<commandoline> ok, ik ben er ook weer
 * MichaelTel zit even te kijken hoe JFL werkt. Ik ben ingelogd :)
<MichaelTel> Goedenavond hannie
<hannie> hoi MichaelTel
<hannie> MichaelTel, doe je ook mee aan de cursus?
<MichaelTel> ja, gezellig he :)
<hannie> idd, lekker htmellen
<Luckiboy> ik ook natuurlijk
<hannie> al 3
<commandoline> argh, en dan net nu loopt JFL vast :P
<commandoline> momentje, even herstarten :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kom er ook al niet in net. :)
<hannie> Ik zag al "les bezig"
<hannie> dag Thomas_de_Graaff, doe je ook mee?
<Luckiboy> Ik gebruik wel gewoon xchat, jôh
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kom even kijken. In principe ken ik al aardig wat html.
<Luckiboy> Oh, ik moet even weg, een minuutje
<hannie> De verbinding werd gesloten. Probeer de pagina te herladen. Doe ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nu doet ie het volgens mij.
<JFL> Les gestart
<hannie> Bij mij nog niet. Zelfde melding
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Opnieuw inloggen?
<MichaelTel> werkt niet
<hannie> werkt niet bij mij
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hmm.. nu ligt ie er hier ook weer uit.
<Luckiboy> ben ik weer
<commandoline> die laatste reset heb ik niet gedaan...
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Autoreset oid?
<hannie> commandoline, is het een serverprobleem?
<MichaelTel> dan maar via #ubuntu-nl-klas en hier?
<commandoline> nou, dit valt nu niet op te lossen. Verder op irc dan maar.
<hannie> hier in dit kanaal?
<commandoline> ok, is iedereen in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo en #ubuntu-nl-klas?
<hannie> oki
<Luckiboy> ja
<MichaelTel> Workshop wordt gegeven in #ubuntu-nl-klas
<MichaelTel> Hier kan men vragen stellen
<hannie> \join #ubuntu-nl-klas
<MichaelTel> andere kant op hannie
<Luckiboy> MichaelTel, jij bent assistent, right?
<MichaelTel> nee
<hannie> hehe
<Luckiboy> Oh, je kan zo invallen :)
<MichaelTel> andere / hannie. \ werkt niet
<hannie> dank MichaelTel
<Luckiboy> Wat is HTML? -> Een internet programmeertaal
<MichaelTel> Ik bombadeer StefandeVries als assistent of Luckiboy want die heeft ook nog voice in -klas :D
<Luckiboy> O jee, nu krijg ik ook nog een taak :P
<MichaelTel> commandoline, wordt deze workshop nu nog gelogd? Of moet Mwanzobot erbij komen?
<commandoline> MichaelTel: ik heb wel client logs
<commandoline> en die kan ik ook wel publiceren
<MichaelTel> Oke super
<Luckiboy> commandoline, moet ik de vragen hier aan je doorgeven in -klas? net zo makkelijk :)
<commandoline> Luckiboy: graag
<Luckiboy> commandoline, is goed
<commandoline> en stel vragen maar zodra je ze hebt :)
<Luckiboy> ja tuurlijk ;)
<leoquant> corewillem, de les is reeds begonnen. moet ik je de tekst pm-en?
<hannie> ik wilde het kopiëren en plakken, maar dat gaat niet
<corewillem> welke les ?
<corewillem> is het nu
<Luckiboy> corewillem, ja
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> in klas
<corewillem> welke les ?
<corewillem> is het
<MichaelTel> HTML
<leoquant> html
<corewillem> welk channel
<MichaelTel> #ubuntu-nl-klas
<MichaelTel> en hier kan je vragen stellen
<corewillem> dankjhe
<leoquant> ja commandoline
<hannie> ja, duidelijk
<corewillem> ja hoor
<corewillem> is duidelijk
<commandoline> mooi :)
<Luckiboy> is duidelijk idd
<hannie> ook subtitels?
<corewillem> moet even 1 min rebooten
<corewillem> kan iemand me dan verdere klas gesprek doorsturen als ik terug ben
<Luckiboy> er komen logs
<corewillem> oke
<hannie> Is her het aantal tabsprongen even belangrijk als in Python?
<hannie> *hier
<MichaelTel> Luckiboy, moest jij zo al weer weg? Of las ik dat verkeerd vanmiddag?
<Luckiboy> Is waar, maar ik denk dat ik toch maar even blijf :P
<Luckiboy> Pech gehad :)
<MichaelTel> gezellig!
<MichaelTel> Anders moesten we op zoek naar een andere assistent
<Luckiboy> Ghehe
<commandoline> oh, ik houd het wel in de gaten als je weg moet, hoor, maar dit is wel makkelijk :)
<hannie> is het <a> of <a?
<hannie> ja, nu zie ik kleurtjes in gedit ;)
<hannie> nog even: </a moet ook niet een > hebben? (verkeerde kleur bij mij)
<corewillem> moet ik een foto uploaden voor je ?
<hannie> sorry, ik had > achter /' over het hoofd gezien
<corewillem> back
<corewillem> pc freezde
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> enough for now
<leoquant> o nog 2 dingen
<MichaelTel> Zou je ipv <th> ook gewoon <tr> + <td> kunnen gebruiken? Als je de tekst vetgedrukt wilt, kan je altijd nog <b> </b> gebruiken.
<MichaelTel> ik hoef maar 1 keer antwoord hoor ;)
<MichaelTel> oke duidelijk
<smile4linux> leaving, bye :)
<leoquant> bye
<Luckiboy> oh, ik moet nu echt weg, commandoline neem jij het nog even over voor 5 minuten :P
<commandoline> ok, bedankt Luckiboy!
<MichaelTel> Dank je Luckiboy
<hannie> dag Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Dag allemaal!
<hannie> bedankt voor je assistentie
<leoquant> doeg
<hannie> krijgt het opgeslagen bestand de extensie .html?
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> ok
<hannie> piece of cake
<leoquant> en controleer het op fouten met: Html Validator
<hannie> commandoline, reuze bedankt voor je lesje html. Het is een beginnetje
<leoquant> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/html-validator/
<leoquant> ja commandoline zeer bedankt!
<leoquant> nuttige basis idd
<MichaelTel> Met voorgaande sprekers eens. Leuke workshop.
<hannie> Misschien is het iets om bij een vervolgles degenen die geoefend hebben vragen op mwanzo te posten?
<leoquant> css is leuk ook
<leoquant> hannie, goed idee!
<MichaelTel> Vroeger speelde ik weleens met *kuch*Frontpage*kuch*, maar ik heb toch wel nieuwe dingen geleerd
<commandoline> Oh, dat verklaart die <b> :P
<MichaelTel> yep
<commandoline> daar hebben we tegenwoordig <strong> voor.
<MichaelTel> bestaat <i> en <u> nog wel?
<commandoline> ehm, <i> kan je nabootsen met <em>
<commandoline> (emphasis)
<commandoline> <u> kan alleen met css
<hannie> bold is strong geworden? Wordt <b> wel herkend?
<commandoline> maar sowieso moet je voor stijl niet in html bezig zijn.
<commandoline> hannie: het werkt prima, maar <em> en <strong> zijn meer structuurelementen
<commandoline> terwjil <b> en <i> stijlelementen zijn
<commandoline> en stijl kan je écht beter met CSS doen
<hannie> dank voor antwoord buiten de les :)
<MichaelTel> dus we krijgen ook nog een lesje CSS? :P
<leoquant> :P
<commandoline> daar zit ik nu wel aan vast geloof ik, toch :P?
<leoquant> MichaelTel, er zijn ook add ons in firefox die enkel css laten zien
<leoquant> heel leerzaam ook
<hannie> ja, ja
<leoquant> commandoline, ik denk het
<hannie> Je ontwerpt dus de stuctuur in HTML en vervolgens doe je de opmaak via CSS?
<commandoline> hannie: Tegenwoordig wel ja.
<commandoline> Wat mij betreft mogen ze de M van markup schrappen :P
<hannie> ah, ik snap 'm
<MichaelTel> Maar voor nu heel erg bedankt voor deze workshop deel 1 van de ... (misschien evenaren we wel het aantal van de Python workshop)
<hannie> Goed, tijd voor ontspanning. Zie jullie allemaal
<commandoline> ik denk het niet, maar de pythonworkshop gaat binnenkort ook weer opnieuw van start, daar heb ik me ook tot verplicht nu Sense een startworkshop geeft op de releaseparty
<commandoline> dag hannie
<leoquant> commandoline, nogmaals bedankt. laat weten of het volgende week is die vervolg les
<MichaelTel> Dag hannie. Prettige avond
<commandoline> tenminste, als er belangstelling is
<commandoline> leoquant: nee, niet volgende week iig.
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> ok, even de wiki updaten en dan kijken wat er mis is met JFL...
<leoquant> ja vervelend weer he/toevallig ook..:/
<MichaelTel> We wachten de oproep op het forum en maillijst wel af
<leoquant> MichaelTel, idd!
<commandoline> prima
<leoquant> bye lui
<commandoline> ok, de logs staan hier: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/InleidingHtml
<commandoline> de voorbeeldpagina gaat nu offline, die draait op mijn eigen computer...
<commandoline> ok, JFL werkt wel offline, dus dat wordt een keertje testen zodra ik op de communityserver ook bij de code kan.
<MichaelTel> Wat me opvalt bij JFL is dat ik me heb ingelogd als MichaelTel, maar rechtsboven staat nu MichaelTel1
<timo^> omdat er al een MichaelTel in het kanaal is
<commandoline> idd
<commandoline> hij pakt automatisch de eerstvolgende vrije nick[nummer]
<MichaelTel> aha. Dus het heeft niks met mijn gespleten persoonlijkheid te maken :P
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, wij weten dat, maar JFL niet. :p
<MichaelTel> ......
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-27
<Luckiboy> he leoquant
<leoquant> hee mag ik je kicken
<leoquant> om te checken
<Luckiboy> ja hoor, ga je gang
<leoquant> of je je join delay op orde  hebt?
<leoquant>  /set irc_join_delay 15 of 20...
<Luckiboy> 15 heb ik al
<leoquant> gister ook al?
<Luckiboy> ehmm, volgens mij niet nee
<leoquant> lijkt nu goed hye
<leoquant> direct een cloak
<leoquant> maar DE test is een close van je client/xchat
<Luckiboy> die cloak heb ik al vanaf mijn workshop :)
<Luckiboy> Dan doen we dat ook maar, hè ;)
<Luckiboy> tot zo dan maar
<leoquant> nee stop
<Luckiboy> oh
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6332/prevent-xchat-from-trying-to-join-channels-until-i-have-been-authenticated
<leoquant> leerzaam spul
<leoquant> maar probeer eens idd
<leoquant> die cloak had je al ja
<leoquant> duh
<Luckiboy> tot ziens dan maar ;)
<leoquant> gaat erom dat je hem ook direct krijgt
<leoquant> anders heeft ie geen zin
<leoquant> <leoquant> gaat erom dat je hem ook direct krijgt
<leoquant> <leoquant> anders heeft ie geen zin
<leoquant> toppie Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> graag gedaan
<leoquant> done ツ
<Luckiboy> timo^, ik heb even een vraagje
<timo^> vertel Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> oh he timo^
<Luckiboy> Jij gaat toch naar de RP?
<Luckiboy> Ik vroeg me af of ik me ook moet aanmelden voor de open team meeting
<Luckiboy> want ik zag wel dat er al een paar aanmeldingen waren daarvoor
<Ronnie> ping commandoline
<commandoline> pong Ronnie
<Ronnie>  kun jij al op de server inloggen?
<commandoline> ja, dat heeft Thomas geregeld.
<Ronnie> oke, ik ben nu aan het proberen bzr werkend te krijgen
<Ronnie> wil het even mee testen
<commandoline> oh, dat werkte nog niet?
<Ronnie> niet onder jou account
<Ronnie> maar nu als het goed is wel
<Ronnie> wat is eigenlijk het commando om jfl te restarten?
<commandoline> het werkt in m'n homedir iig
<Ronnie> cccccccccccchnufkurbffdfurjlfvcnlikijtttninr
<Ronnie> oopa
<commandoline> gelukkig zijn die dingen tijdelijk :P
<Ronnie> oops, zat met mijn vinger op de yubikey
<Ronnie> yup
<Ronnie> commandoline: wat is eigenlijk het commando om jfl te restarten?
<commandoline> service justforlearning restart
<commandoline> brb (5 minuten)
<Ronnie> cd /srv/justforlearning
<Ronnie> ./update.sh
<Ronnie> wil jij kijken zodra je terug bent of bovenstaande commando werkt
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009789/
<commandoline> Ronnie: chmod wil dus nog niet.
<commandoline> ik heb wel schrijfrechten in /srv/justforlearning/justforlearning nu, touch test; rm test werkt.
<Ronnie> hmm vreemd
<Ronnie> ik denk dat het chmod commando ook niet altijd nodig is
<Ronnie> zal hem uitcommentarieren
<Ronnie> kun je het script nog een keer draaien
<commandoline> Tree is up to date at revision 27 of branch /srv/justforlearning/justforlearning
<commandoline> Using saved parent location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jfl-developers/justforlearning/Development/
<commandoline> No revisions to pull.
<Acer20> Mijn laptop geeft aan dat mijn schijfruimte te vol zit. Wat moet ik doen?
<Acer20> Ik heb ubuntu
<commandoline> Acer20: probeer het in #ubuntu-nl, daar zitten meer mensen die je kunnen helpen :)
<commandoline> dit kanaal is voor bijdragen aan Ubuntu.
<Acer20> ow sorry
<commandoline> Acer20: geen probleem, je maakt daar alleen meer kans op een antwoord ;)
<commandoline> Ronnie: lijkt me dus goed.
<Ronnie> commandoline: volgens mij werkt het script nu. jfl is nu volledig onder jou beheer
<commandoline> Ronnie: prima & bedankt :)
<Ronnie> op naar de volgende item in mijn todo lijst ;)
<commandoline> ok, even een testworkshop, even uitzoeken waarom de server het gister niet deed...
 * MichaelTel is ingelogd
<JFL> Les gestart
<commandoline> ok, daar crashte 'ie gister.
<JFL> MichaelTel1: Nu werkt het
<JFL> marten-de-vries: idd
<commandoline> nou, later nog maar eens testen dan, misschien gebeurde er iets omdat 'ie langer aanstond.
<commandoline> ik heb nu iig de logging aanstaan op de communityserver, dus als er iets crasht, kan ik het uitzoeken
<JFL> Les gestopt
<commandoline> MichaelTel: nee, dat gaat nogal lastig zonder foutmelding terwijl het op je eigen computer (en dus momenteel ook op de communityserver) werkt :P
<MichaelTel> Ja dat is inderdaad lastig
<commandoline> maar goed, als het nu nog eens fout gaat, heb ik iig de foutmelding.
<MichaelTel> Misschien paar keer (over meerdere dagen) een proefworskshop starten?
<commandoline> MichaelTel: bijv.
<StefandeVries> CasW! :D
<CasW> StefandeVries! :D
<StefandeVries> Waarom zit je niet in #-offtopic? :(
<CasW> Och, geen zin meer in, ik heb genoeg gehad van #-offtopic ;)
<StefandeVries> :\
<StefandeVries> Waaat?
<StefandeVries> Waarom? :(
<CasW> De laatste tijd waren er toch best wel vaak wrijvingen, en daar had ik genoeg van. Ik heb sowieso in mijn autojoin-channels gesneden; teruggebracht van 9 naar 3 ;) Hoef ik ook niet zo veel tijd meer te besteden aan IRC
<StefandeVries> Oh.
<StefandeVries> Jammer wel :(
<CasW> Ik blijf hier wel, hoor ;) En in #-nl en #openteacher
<StefandeVries> Oh, gelukkig :D
<StefandeVries> Koffie?
<StefandeVries> !koffie
<StefandeVries> Oh, shit.
<CasW> Graag!
<StefandeVries> dat werkt hier niet.
<StefandeVries> Nou ja
 * StefandeVries geeft CasW een kop koffie.
<CasW> Je hebt hier je bot, als je wilt, kan je het zó programmeren ;)
<StefandeVries> Meh.
<StefandeVries> Ik hou het liever alleen in #-offtopic
<StefandeVries> Da's een kletskanaal, dit niet.
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, half.
 * CasW gaat voorstellen échte koffie te zetten in dit huis.
<StefandeVries> Doe dat :D
<CasW> Naah, de zoutjes gaan voor :)
<StefandeVries> Ik ga eten.
<StefandeVries> Lator.
<CasW> Smakelijk!
<StefandeVries> Dank je.
<leoquant> johanvd ping?
<johanvd> leoquant, ?
<leoquant> smile=ziek
<leoquant> beterschap
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-20
<hannie> Luckiboy, ben je aanspreekbaar?
<Luckiboy> hannie: Jazeker.
<Luckiboy> Zeg het maar.
<hannie> Luckiboy, ik wil een nieuwe pagina aanmaken voor mijn cursus op de wiki
<hannie> is dat ok?
<Luckiboy> Ja, waarom niet?
<Luckiboy> Dat is gewoonte, dacht ik.
<hannie> Wist niet of dat standaard door jou gedaan wordt
<Luckiboy> Dat maakt me niet zoveel uit, zolang het maar gebeurt. :)
<hannie> Ik zal de inhoud van WerkenmetTerminal kopiëren en aanpassen
<hannie> Luckiboy, ik zal werken via JfL, maar heb dat lang niet gebruikt
<hannie> dus heb ik een opfrissertje nodig wat de commando's betreft
<hannie> Heb je daar een linkje van?
<Luckiboy> Welke commands bedoel je?
<Luckiboy> Van OTbot?
<hannie> ja
<Luckiboy> Ik kan het niet zo even vinden, ik zit op launchpad/wiki-pagina, maar daar staat het niet.
<hannie> ok, ik heb nog tijd zat ;)
<hannie> Ik zal zelf ook even grasduinen in mijn aantekeningen
<Luckiboy> Je kan het ook even proberen, dat is geen probleem.
<commandoline> OTbot is niet hetzelfde als JFL. Ik zal 'm even herstarten...
<hannie> hoi commandoline
<hannie> mijn gebruik van JFL is wat roestig geworden. Te lang niet gebruikt, hè
<hannie> Het zou wel fijn zijn als er ergens een handleidinkje voor cursusgevers is
<hannie> Als dat er niet is wil ik er wel een schrijven zodra ik het weer in de vingers heb
<commandoline> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/ <- het zou redelijk zichzelf moeten wijzen, maar een handleiding kan natuurlijk nooit kwaad :)
<hannie> ik zal het meteen lezen, dank je wel
<commandoline> ik zou zeggen, probeer maar een testworkshop te doen. Dan weet je zeker dat alles werkt :)
<hannie> ok, ben net ingelogd met SSO
<commandoline> op het tabblad beheerstaken kan je dan de workshop starten
<hannie> 1e vraag: hoe wordt ik docent i.p.v. student?
<commandoline> volgens mij ben je dat al, gaat op basis van lidmaatschap van het mwanzo launchpadteam.
<commandoline> kan je op het tabblad 'Beheerstaken' rechtsbovenin de les starten?
<hannie> Ik zie (nog) geen tabblad 'Beheerstaken'
<hannie> wel schedule en log
<commandoline> hmm, dan gaat er dus wat mis met die launchpadteams. Eens zien.
<commandoline> ah, hij staat ingesteld op ~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team i.p.v. ~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo . Is dat onderscheid er nog steeds, Luckiboy?
<Luckiboy> Tussen die teams?
<commandoline> idd
<hannie> Moet ik zo opnieuw inloggen?
<Luckiboy> Ja.
<commandoline> dan moet hannie lid gemaakt worden van ~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team.
<Luckiboy> Is hannie nog geen lid?
<commandoline> blijkbaar
<hannie> Ik kijk even op LP
<commandoline> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team/+members
<commandoline> JFL zit dus goed (phew :P)
<hannie> Member of ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<Luckiboy> Niet van -team, ik regel het wel even.
<hannie> ok, thanks
<hannie> Wat is het verschil tussen die twee?
<Luckiboy> ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is voor geïnteresseerden, -team is voor workshopleiders, mensen die wat meer doen.
<hannie> ah, ok
<commandoline> ik vermoed dat verversen genoeg is als Luckiboy lp geupdate heeft
<Luckiboy> Zo, geregeld.
<commandoline> hoewel... Ik herstart JFL toch nog even
<hannie> Zal F5 doen
<commandoline> argh. SSH verbinding bevriest... :S
<commandoline> hannie: opnieuw inloggen (bij verversen wordt je automatisch weer doorgestuurd naar de inlogpagina), en kijken of de tab verschenen is.
<Luckiboy> a.s. donderdag geef ik de workshop trouwens vrijwel zeker d.m.v. Google Hangouts, maar misschien begin ik wat later.
<Luckiboy> Dus je moet me nog het e.e.a. uitleggen, commandoline. :P
<commandoline> prima :P
<hannie> In orde, commandoline Tabblad Admin tasks
<commandoline> ah, dan staat je browser op Engels denk ik :P
<hannie> np
<hannie> Het enige wat ik daar kan is les starten en les stoppen
<JFL> Les gestart
<JFL> lafeber-dumoleyn: Dit is een test
<JFL> marten-de-vries: hallo
<commandoline> test
<JFL> lafeber-dumoleyn: ok, chat venster werkt
<commandoline> test
<commandoline> test2
<JFL> luckiboy: In welk IRC kanalen komen de vragen eigenlijk te staan?
<commandoline> ah, nu komt het ook door vanuit het chatkanaal (ik moest eerst nog /msg JFL enable doen daarvoor)
<JFL> marten-de-vries: #ubuntu-nl-klas
<JFL> luckiboy: Ach, natuurlijk.
<commandoline> probeer eens wat te versturen in het venster onder 'klaslokaal'?
<commandoline> want dat is toch  wat je tijdens de les het meest gebruikt.
<hannie> en komt Q&A ook in ubuntu-nl-mwanzo terecht?
<hannie> \join ubuntu-nl-klas
<commandoline> nee, #ubuntu-nl-klas
<hannie> andere slash :)
<commandoline> VRAAG: Dit gaat naar #ubuntu-nl-klas?
<hannie> Ik heb in xchat /join #ubuntu-nl-klas gedaan, maar krijg die room niet te zien
<commandoline> vreemd. Luckiboy is er net binnen gegaan.
<Luckiboy> Inderdaad.
<commandoline> het kanaal is trouwens wel +m gezet door JFL op het moment, denk ik, maar dat zou geen verschil moeten maken.
<commandoline> hannie: in #ubuntu-nl-klas:
<commandoline> <JFL> lafeber-dumoleyn: Dit is Class
<hannie> ah, klas is nu open in xchat
<commandoline> hannie: mooi. Stop de les maar, dan verwijder ik even de log :)
<hannie> oki
<JFL> Les gestopt
<commandoline> mooi
<Luckiboy> Dat werkt.
<Luckiboy> En dan nu mijn vragen over Hangouts. ;)
<hannie> ik zal waarschijnlijk via klas werken, niet via hangout
<Luckiboy> hannie: Ik wel.
<Luckiboy> :)
<hannie> Luckiboy, als het goed is doe ik donderdag mee
<commandoline> mooi, de log is weer weg.
<Luckiboy> Mooi!
<Luckiboy> Beiden.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: je had nog wat vragen?
<Luckiboy> Ja, is er in Google Hangouts een functie ingebouwd om de desktop te recorden, of heb je daar additionele software voor nodig?
<commandoline> als je de eerste keer een hangout start, installeert google een progje wat zeg maar de verbinding regelt
<commandoline> en ook desktop viewing ondersteunt.
<Luckiboy> Ah, dus het wordt als het ware geregeld vanuit een desktop applicatie?
<commandoline> nee, het is meer een soort browserplugin geloof ik
<Luckiboy> Ah, oké.
<commandoline> browsers kunnen uit zichzelf nog geen video streamen naar websites, dus dan heb je of flash nodig
<commandoline> of een desktopapplicatie (en dat is sowieso nodig voor desktop recording, dus ik denk dat ze daarom die optie hebben gekozen)
<Luckiboy> Oké, dat klinkt niet heel moeilijk.
<RawChid_> trijntje: wil je dit een keer reviewen: https://translations.launchpad.net/notes-app/trunk/+pots/notes-app/nl/+translate
<OTbot> https://launchpad.net/openteacher
<RawChid_> Hey OTbot
<lordnoid> what's OTbot doing here :P
<lordnoid> oh Nederlands hier natuurlijk
<RawChid> More than just idling :P
<lordnoid> wat doet OTbot hier
<RawChid> Weenie, ik zag wel dat hannie net iets met JFL heeft getest
<RawChid> Misschien heeft dat er iets mee te maken
<RawChid> commandoline zou het vast wel weten
<commandoline> die had ik hier binnengelaten rond de workshop PyQt.
<commandoline> zodat ik dingetjes kon typen als .qwidget
<commandoline> eh
<commandoline> .qt qwidget
<OTbot> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qwidget.html
<commandoline> .quit
<commandoline> zo, OTbot komt straks weer terug online in de overige kanalen maar is hier offline. :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-22
<commandoline> hmm, beetje pech, net de communityserver down als we 'm een keertje nodig hebben :P
<Rachelle> das inderdaad pech hebben
 * Rachelle gromt even naar de code van werk
<Rachelle> je zou verwachten dat een ajax upload lukt of niet lukt.  En niet lukken < 1 MB, maar erboven niet
<commandoline> is dat niet gewoon een browserrestrictie dan?
<Rachelle> geen idee.  Hij verzend wel dat is het irritante. Maar de bin. payload komt niet aan
<Rachelle> kan inderdaad een restrictie van ajax zijn, maar dan zou je een foutmelding verwachten
<Rachelle> maar goed stukje JS geschreven die het dan in blokken van 512KB hakt en een stukje PHP die het weer aan elkaar lijmt
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-23
<commandoline> http://vps.marten-de-vries.nl/mwanzo-on-air/ <- backup voor vanavond, misschien nog handig...
<MichaelTel> commandoline: Dank je. Mag dit ook vermeld worden op het forum?
<commandoline> kan wel denk ik
<commandoline> ik moet wel van Luckiboy de uiteindelijke URL hebben, maar die moet hij sowieso vinden gok ik...
<commandoline> (anders is de stream ook niet rechtstreeks van youtube te kijken, bedoel ik.)
<MichaelTel> Ah, daar zal je hem hebben
<Luckiboy> Ik werd geroepen? :P
<MichaelTel> Meer van je komt als geroepen
<Luckiboy> Vertel.
<MichaelTel> commandoline heeft een backup van Mwanzo on Air opgetuigd
<MichaelTel> http://vps.marten-de-vries.nl/mwanzo-on-air/
<Luckiboy> Ah, ideaal.
<Luckiboy> Bedankt, commandoline.
<Luckiboy> Hoi Cheap.
<Cheap> hey lucki
<MichaelTel> Luckiboy: Hij moet alleen nog wel de uiteindelijke URL van je hebben.
<Luckiboy> Natuurlijk, zodra ik het heb zal ik het hier op IRC zetten.
<StefandeVries> Avond.
<Luckiboy> Hoi StefandeVries.
<StefandeVries> Middag zelfs nog.  Time flies.
 * MichaelTel kijkt om zich heen.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: http://vps.marten-de-vries.nl/mwanzo-on-air/ <- nu de communityserver er niet is.
<commandoline> oh, wacht.
<commandoline> niet genoeg bijgelezen, dat weet je al :P
<pepie-x> hallo
<pepie-x> is dit dan het kanaal dat vanavond live bij de workshop Terminal wordt gebruikt?
<MichaelTel> Ja, hier kan je je vragen stellen.
<pepie-x> Ben zo blij dat het gelukt is, tot nu toe.
<pepie-x> Is de instelling vanavond anders? Want als ik nu naar dat YouTube-kanaal ga, dan wil deze pagina sluiten.
<Luckiboy> pepie-x: Je kan vanavond op http://vps.marten-de-vries.nl/mwanzo-on-air/ de workshop volgen.
<pepie-x> dus ik hoef hier niet te chatten? Ook wel jammer eigenlijk, net nu ik het snap.
<commandoline> pepie-x: die pagina bevat een mogelijkheid om hier te chatten. En weten hoe je in dit kanaal komt is nooit weg ;)
<Luckiboy> Met dezelfde interface als de webchat, dus dat is wel fijn voor je, denk ik.
<pepie-x> zeker, erg leuk! Moet alleen wel dat andere kanaal checken, want ik ben nogal een sukkel.
<pepie-x> Gecheckt: dat is idd leuk, nou dan gaat het vanavond vast wel lukken.
<Luckiboy> Mooi. :)
 * Luckiboy gaat eten.
<pepie-x> Nu alvast hartstikke bedankt
<pepie-x> Ook effe happie doen.
<Luckiboy> commandoline: Hoe zie je eigenlijk zo snel mogelijk de link naar je Youtube video? Kan dat al vóór dat de workshop begint?
<commandoline> ja, je begint de hangout. Dan stel je alles in
<commandoline> (o.a. desktop view aanzetten bijv.)
<Luckiboy> En dan nog niet uitzenden.
<Luckiboy> Toch?
<commandoline> (en bijv. je webcam uitzetten)
<commandoline> en daarna klik je idd op 'start broadcasting'
<commandoline> en ben je live
<commandoline> maar daarvoor kan je al de link kopieren idd
<commandoline> (ergens linksboven de videoview, als ik het me goed herinner.)
<commandoline> (zodra je 'm hebt wil ik 'm graag hebben zodat ik de mwanzo on air pagina aan kan passen.)
<Cheap_> 8 uur was als ik me niet vergis toch?
<Luckiboy> Yep.
<Luckiboy> commandoline: de optie om de link alvast te delen zie ik niet.
<commandoline> Zie je wel de video van wat je uit zou zenden?
<commandoline> (je desktop als je de desktop sharing hebt aangezet, anders je webcambeeld of een logo van 'niets te zien hier')
<commandoline> ?
<Luckiboy> Onder het kopje screenshare ja.
<commandoline> ok, boven die video zit ergens linksboven een knop. 'embed' 'share' 'link' o.i.d.
<Luckiboy> Ah, ik zie het. "insluiten".
<Luckiboy> http://youtu.be/3Plx1KREf_8
<commandoline> dat lijkt erop :)
 * commandoline zal de pagina nu aanpassen
<commandoline> http://vps.marten-de-vries.nl/mwanzo-on-air/ <- done.
<Luckiboy> Snel gedaan.
<StefandeVries> Het wordt nog druk. :P
<Luckiboy> Wel een cpu vreter, die Hangouts.
<Luckiboy> Of ik heb gewoon een slechte cpu. :P
<Cheap> vreten dingen als skype's beeld delen dan niet zo erg?
<Cheap> als vergelijking?
<Luckiboy> Nee.
<pepie-x> ik zie alles hoor! en hoor het ook
<Luckiboy> pepie-x: Wat hoor je? Niet de uitzending toch, die is nog niet begonnen.
<pepie-x> ik hoor iemand praten of is dat de vorige cursus
<commandoline> pepie-x: c'est moi. Vorige workshop
<commandoline> pepie-x: ververs de pagina eens (F5)
<Luckiboy> Ik dacht al. :P
<pepie-x> verlaten?
<Cheap> Ik vond het ook al merkwaardig waarom ik geen beeld had >.<
<commandoline> da's altijd het nadeel van één pagina. Als je de video ververst, moet de chat ook opnieuw...
<pepie-x> hallo
<Cheap> da's inderdaad wel vervelend
<Luckiboy> Hoi pepie-x.
<Luckiboy> We horen je. :)
<Luckiboy> bwvs
<Cheap> ik ga toch denk ik even de stream en de chat apart openen
<commandoline> misschien moet ik een keer een knop 'videostream verversen' toevoegen. Niet lastig, maar het schiet niet op als ik iedere keer de basispagina moet herschrijven omdat de server uitgezet wordt en ik geen backup heb. :P
<Luckiboy> Dat wou ik net voorstellen.
<Luckiboy> commandoline: Kan je geen locale backup houden?
<Luckiboy> Gewoon de html kopiëren in een tekstbestandje.
<pepie-x> toch niet goed , zit toch tegen oud beeld aan tekijken.
<pepie-x> en zodra ik klik omt die python lezing
<commandoline> Luckiboy: ja. Ik moet het alleen doen. Zoveel html is het niet.
<commandoline> hmm, misschien is er iets mis met je browser cache? Ctrl+F5 zou dat op moeten lossen
<Luckiboy> Werkt het bij de rest wel?
<commandoline> hier wel
<commandoline> pepie-x: hielp dat?
<pepie-x> yes thx
<Luckiboy> Hoi hannie.
<hannie> hey allemaal
<Luckiboy> Hmm, het gaat misschien wat later beginnen, excuus hiervoor.
<Luckiboy> (Persoonlijke redenen)
<hannie> ok, laat je hier weten hoe laat?
<pepie-x> dan ga ik effe koffie maken
<Luckiboy> Och, het is misschien +5 minuten.
<hannie> dan blijf ik zitten
<Luckiboy> max. 10.
<erik_k> Ik hoor nog niets. Hangout zegt P\please stand by"
<hannie> ff nieuws kijken
<Guest76083> oei
<Guest76083> iets misdaan met mijn nickname?
<commandoline> Guest76083: de nickname ocean is al bezet. Je kan een andere kiezen d.m.v. /nick hierEenAndereNick
<Luckiboy> Ok, ik kan beginnen.
<Guest76083> ach, had eigenlijk Ocean Eyes ingevuld maar dat wilde hij niet, zal eens proberen te veranderen, anders volg ik zo wel onder gast naam
<OceanEyes> hij vraagt een paswoord, welk weet ik niet (idem als fora?) , geeft niet, dan volg ik wel als gast
<leoquant> werkt prima
<commandoline> yep :)
<hannie> windows cmd
<commandoline> hannie: dat telt niet. :P
<hannie> lol
<MichaelTel> Welkom Just
<JustVecht> Hallo!
<hannie> Het woord Google staat precies boven de terminal opdrachtregel
<hannie> nu ok
<pepie-x> er is een fout opgetreden en ik ben eruit gegooid?
<JustVecht> ik ook, opnieuw gestart en weer binnen nu
<commandoline> http://askubuntu.com/questions/13706/why-does-cdrom-folder-exist-shouldnt-it-be-media-cdrom-or-mnt-cdrom <- ik wist het ook niet, maar gevonden.
<hannie> bash: cd: lost+found: Toegang geweigerd
<commandoline> http://xkcd.com/149/ <- (sudo su & dan cd /lost+found. Niet dat het een erg interessante directory listing is. (er zit niets in.))
<commandoline> sudo cd werkt niet, want cd is ingebouwd in de terminal (tenminste, dat is dacht ik de reden.)
<tod> werk je met sudo nano als root in nano? En sla je dan vervolgens daar iets op?
<hannie> De video is bij mij gestopt
<commandoline> tod: klopt.
<commandoline> hannie: verversen werkt bij  mij
<hannie> Opnieuw gestart. ben er weer
<JustVecht> ik ook
<erik_k> Ik ook en ben weer bij.
<hannie> Waaron niet gewoon nano (zonder sudo)
<hannie> Misschien even verschil tussen cd .. en cd / uitleggen?
<tod> Geloof dat cd .. een stap terug gaat en cd / naar root gaat meteen
<hannie> cd ..
<erik_k> "cd .. " id 1 map terug omhoog
<OceanEyes> is dir dan hetzelfde als ls?
<hannie> omhoog, richting parent
<tod> ls laat de mappen < dir zien in die map
<OceanEyes> het enige verschil dat ik zie (visueel dan) is dat ls de mappen in blauw weergeeft en geen slash weergeeft
<Cheap> excuses, wat heb ik tot nu toe gemist?
<commandoline> Cheap: tot zover zijn de mappen onder / behandeld en een aantal terminalcommando's. De video is aan het eind gewoon via youtube terug te kijken. :)
<Cheap> oke, dat onder / kijk ik dan later terug :)
<tod> hoe kun je dir aanmaken met spaties in de naam?
<Cheap> mkdir "directory naam"
<tod> Kan hem alleen nu niet verwijderen met rmdir?
<Cheap> rmdir "directory naam"
<hannie> Ook handig: sudo apt-get update en upgrade
<tod> En je hebt ook nog iets met dist toch?
<Cheap> overigens, wordt met apt-get remove ook de afhankelijke pakketten die weg kunnen verwijderd, of gebeurt dit alleen met purge?
<tod> Moet je bij synaptic gewoon zoeken op naam? want soms wist ik niet wat er nu weg kon en wat niet?
<pepiex> back
<Cheap> in feite is <commando, opdracht> | grep x een filter die alleen x laat zien?
<hannie> grep -R "zoekstring" /usr/share/locale* Hiermee spoor ik vertaalfouten op
<Cheap> duidelijk! :)
<commandoline> Luckiboy: misschien die opdrachten even op http://paste.ubuntu.com/ plakken?
<hannie> Luckiboy, dank voor je uitleg. Google af en toe verversen geen probleem
<commandoline> goede workshop :)
<OceanEyes> Bedankt voor je uitleg!
<pepiex> heel inspirerend
<Cheap> zekers, ik heb weer wat dingen geleerd en ik heb de helft gemist
<JustVecht> Liep lekker zo, Luckiboy. Hartelijk dank!!
<Luckiboy> Bedankt. :)
<Cheap> dus dat ga ik zeker nog terug kijken
<Luckiboy> Ook een beetje te volgen voor de beginners?
<JustVecht> LOL
<JustVecht> Dat kunnen terugkijken is een mooie zaak!
<Luckiboy> Ik zal de opdrachten op de wiki zetten, je opmerking over paste kwam net te laat commandoline. :P
<Luckiboy> JustVecht: Dat dachten wij ook!~:D
<Cheap> wel vervelend dat er wat vertraging tussen zit, maar desondanks werkt het top zo
<Luckiboy> Was ik een beetje goed te verstaan? Met testen dacht ik dat mijn mic nog een beetje tegenwerkte.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: was hier goed te verstaan :)
<JustVecht> Mooi werk, een workshop op deze manier met dat IRC erbij
<Cheap> af en toe viel je wel weg bij mij
<Cheap> maar dat kan ook aan youtube liggen
<MichaelTel> JustVecht: hoe bevalt IRC jou? De chatrooms moet je toch wel bekend zijn? Bij NLComputer, NLInternet was je daar vaste bezoeker ;)
<Luckiboy> Ja, soms ging ik wat mompelen, maar dat was geen belangrijke informatie. :)
<Luckiboy> Cheap.
<pepiex> knap als je zo verkouden bent
<Luckiboy> Ja, dat was een beetje vervelend, dat kwam woensdag aanzetten.
<Luckiboy> Last minute stem oefenen. :P
<JustVecht> <MichaelTel> Oei, ik ben ontmaskerd!
<Cheap> ai da's wel vervelend, van die griep. Maar ik vond het goed te verstaan en te volgen
<JustVecht> Tja, dat IRC lijkt helemaal op zo'n chatroom
<MichaelTel> LOL. Ik zag je naam op het forum en dacht DE Just Vecht? Hier? Wauw.
<Luckiboy> Normaal heb ik altijd Unity3d, maar dan haperde de stream een beetje.
<Luckiboy> Nu met 2d.
<JustVecht> Mensen, ik moet iemand uit Den Haag halen. Ik ben weg. Hartelijk dank en tot de volegende keer weer
<pepiex> ik heb een vrij nieuwe pc en ik ken hem nog helemaal niet
<Luckiboy> Graag gedaan, JustVecht. Tot ziens!
<Cheap> ik ben er ook vantussen, ik denk dat ik er wel weer ben met ubuntu voor beginners (als ik tijd heb)
<MichaelTel> Fijne avond, JustVecht
<Cheap> dus fijne avond allen!
<MichaelTel> Fijne avond, Cheap
<pepiex> beste
<JustVecht> Hoe log je hier eigenlijk netjes af in dat IRC
<JustVecht> exit
<JustVecht> nee dus
<OceanEyes> ik ben niet echt een beginner meer, maar wel in de commandline
<OceanEyes> en moet toegeven dat ik toch liever wat grafisch werk
<Luckiboy> Hangt er van af welke taak.
<OceanEyes> de meeste dingen die ik nodig heb in de terminal haal ik vaop het forum en dan copy / paste
<Luckiboy> Voor snel wat plain text bestandjes klaarzetten vind ik de terminal handiger.
<StefandeVries> He Luckiboy.  Hoe ging-ie? :)
<OceanEyes> nadat ik goed gelezen heb waarvoor het dient tenminste, niet zomaar klakkeloos copieren
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries: Goed!
<Luckiboy> Hij staat al online: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Plx1KREf_8
<StefandeVries> Mooi! :)
<Luckiboy> Dus als je een keer tijd hebt, kun je hem terugkijken, StefandeVries.
<Luckiboy> :)
<StefandeVries> Hoe de terminal werkt weet ik inmiddels wel. :P
<StefandeVries> Ben nu zo'n 6 maanden full-time Arch-gebruiker.
<Luckiboy> Nice. Arch wil ik ook wel eens proberen.
<Luckiboy> Trekt me al een tijdje.
<pepiex> Gelukkig wel, ben er toch een paar keer afgegooid. Videofout? Steeds opnieuw inloggen is niet goed voor de concentratie,dus kan nog eens opnieuw,
<StefandeVries> Mooie distro, not for the faint of heart.
<pepiex> sorry, dit sloeg op het terug kunnen kijken van de workshop, bedankt iig.
<erik_k> Ik was wat achterop geraakt. (Telefoontje tussendoor.) De terminal is mij niet onbekend, maar toch de nodige punten geleerd.
<erik_k> Was een mooie workshop
<Luckiboy> erik_k: Bedankt, ik ben de wiki pagina aan het bijwerken, kan je het terugzien.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-24
<Luckiboy> hannie: Nog even terugkomend op je vraag over lost+found gisteren: Als je permanent als root bent ingelogd (sudo su) lukt het cd'en wel.
<Luckiboy> Klinkt achteraf gezien ook wel logisch.
<hannie> hey Luckiboy bedankt voor de extra les ;)
<hannie> Ik vond mezelf nogal een bemoeial toen ik op de zaken vooruitliep. Excuses daarvoor
<Luckiboy> Np, vragen mag altijd.
<hannie> Je hebt het prima gedaan
<hannie> Moet ik nog iets doen aan werving voor mijn cursus?
<hannie> Ik ben niet zo goed in gebruik van social media
<hannie> Wel heb ik het op het forum gezet
<hannie> Ik kan het ook nog naar de mailing lijst sturen
<Luckiboy> Ik zal het even op twitter met @UbuntuNederland zetten, dan ziet Vistaus (hij beheert het account) het vanzelf. Ik denk dat ie mijn stille hint dan ook wel snapt. ;)
<hannie> Je bent geweldig
<Luckiboy> En op facebook op de Ubuntu NL pagina.
<hannie> Je bent nog geweldiger
<Luckiboy> :P
<hannie> Hoe beviel de hangout jou? Behalve dat je wat schor was Iniet zo leuk)
<Luckiboy> Goed, het was natuurlijk voor de eerste keer en ook een compleet nieuw workshop onderwerp voor mij, daarom hakkelde ik voor mijn gevoel wel soms een beetje.
<Luckiboy> Maar over het geheel gezien voor herhaling vatbaar.
<hannie> Is het technisch gezien moeilijk?
<hannie> Het opzetten van de video van jouw pc
<commandoline> eigenlijk moeten we misschien maar een checklist hebben van waar we de workshops allemaal verspreiden... (en wanneer)
<hannie> commandoline, prima idee
<commandoline> er zijn nogal wat mailing lists, social media accounts, prikbord, forum, etc.
<commandoline> aan de andere kant, dat is het dan volgens mij ook wel weer.
<Luckiboy> hannie: nah, valt mee, nadeeltje is wel dat de google talk plugin enorm veel cpu vreet.
<commandoline> oja, en de IRC topics natuurlijk.
<Luckiboy> commandoline: Dat is genoeg toch? IRL kan je af en toe ook een woordje laten vallen desnoods.
<hannie> Luckiboy, met een Intel i5 met 6GB intern geheugen moet het kunnen
<StefandeVries> Dat heeft niet iedereen natuurlijk.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: yep, meer dan genoeg. Ik bedoel meer dat ik afgelopen keer prikbord vergeten ben en dat is dan weer wat zonde :(
<StefandeVries> Het is bepaald geen lichte manier om een workshop te geven.
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik was aan het opscheppen ;)
<Luckiboy> Ik heb interne intel graphics met 1GB ram, daarom hakkelde het een beetje.
 * commandoline gebruikte hier een i3, wie biedt er minder? ;)
<Luckiboy> Ik!
<Luckiboy> :P
<hannie> lol
<StefandeVries> Ik ga binnenkort naar een i7, dan pas kan ik de cursi weer volgen. :P
<hannie> kijk, je hebt altijd baas boven baas
<StefandeVries> Huidige machine is vijf jaar oud.  Weg ermee!
<hannie> Mijn restrictie is 30 GB voor Ubuntu omdat ik nog wubi gebruik (mijn 4 primaire partities zijn geclaimd door Windows)
<Luckiboy> Die van mij inmiddels ook, maar jammer genoeg heb ik nog geen baantje kunnen vinden, en moet ik het zolang met deze doen.
<Luckiboy> (reactie op stefan)
<hannie> Maar binnenkort plaats ik een 2e HD voor Ubuntu (heb de datakabel net besteld, drive zit al in het pceetje)
<StefandeVries> Ik werk tegenwoordig 12 uur per week.  Anders had ik het ook echt niet kunnnen doen.
<StefandeVries> Goed te horenndat het over het algemeen goed ging, Luckiboy.  Volgend jaar weer? ;)
<Luckiboy> Weet ik nog niet, ik zit dan in mijn examenjaar.
<Luckiboy> Dus de vraag is of ik dan tijd kan vrijmaken.
<StefandeVries> Dat verschilt per persoon natuurlijk.
<StefandeVries> Maar het zou leuk zijn. :)
<hannie> Luckiboy, nog even iets over de kwaliteit van de video:
<hannie> In de 2e helft werden de letters bij mij heel wazig. Aan het einde werden ze weer scherper. Enig idee eat dat geweest kan zijn?
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries: Inderdaad, maar school gaat voor. :)
<hannie> Luckiboy, het jaar vóór het examenjaar is meestal het zwaarst
<Luckiboy> hannie: Ik heb geen idee, ik heb aan de stream niks gewijzigd.
<Luckiboy> Was het misschien nadat ik de terminal had afgesloten na een verkeerd cd commando?
<Luckiboy> cd Video's
<commandoline> is het niet gewoon de youtube-kwaliteitsinstelling
<commandoline> (360 vs 480?)
<hannie> Denk het niet, want de letters werden vanzelf later weer scherp. Ik had niets gewijzigd.
<hannie> Ik heb wel diverse malen moeten verversen
<commandoline> hannie: volgens mij gaat 'ie naar verversen terug naar 360. Deed 'ie hier tenminste
<hannie> ah, maar toch niet logisch, tenzij je na verversen even moet wachten tot de letters weer vanzelf scherp worden.
<commandoline> mja, het is natuurlijk maar een gok.
<hannie> Volgende keer zal ik kijken of ik zelf iets aan scherpstelling kan doen
<hannie> Maar ik vond het een prima idee, die video, ook met dank aan jouw inspanningen, commandoline
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy:  dat snap ik.  Ik bedoelde ook niet dat je alles maar moest laten vallen voor Mwanzo of wie/wat dan ook.
<Luckiboy> Zo vatte ik het ook niet op hoor. :)
<Luckiboy> Zo, ik heb over de workshop getweet, Vistaus zal de rest wel doen, denk/hoop ik.
<hannie> Reuze bedankt! Laat ze maar komen...
<Luckiboy> En nog even over volgend schooljaar: Ik denk zelf dat ik geen tijd kan vrijmaken voor alles regelen, een paar workshops bijwonen e.d. lukt me denk ik nog wel. Maar ik denk dat jullie volgend jaar (iig tijdens het centraal schoolexamen) iets meer zelf moeten regelen (als team).
<Luckiboy> Maar dat moet geen probleem zijn, toch?
<hannie> Luckiboy, ik vind het al geweldig wat je nu allemaal doet. Als dat volgend jaar niet kan moet je het gewoon  niet doen.
<Luckiboy> Vooral m.b.t. vergaderen, opzetten.
<hannie> Ik praat wel voor mijn beurt, want ik ben te druk met mijn vertaalteam en ubuntu Manual om de kar te trekken
<Luckiboy> Maar we zien het wel, het gaat er om dat als ik een weekje wegval, gaat het er om dat het niet stil komt te liggen.
<Luckiboy> Daar moeten jullie dan voor zorgen.
<hannie> Vergaderen is een noodzakelijk kwaad :(
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-25
<Wolfje> hoi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-05-21
 * Roxanna_L bestudeert de URL over de LoCo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2017-05-27
<eerste> Ik kijk even de kat uit de boom
<eerste> vind de boom echter niet
